# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Αγαπημένα θαλασσινά και καραβολατρικά θέματα - Favorite seaview and shiplovers forum > Εκκλησίες, ξωκλήσια του Αι Νικόλα & άλλα παραθαλάσσια ξωκλήσια (Churches by the sea) >  Εκκλησίες, ξωκλήσια του Αι Νικόλα & άλλα παραθαλάσσια ξωκλήσια (Churches by the sea)

## Παναγιώτης

Είναι αμέτρητα τα ξωκλήσια στα ελληνικά νησιά. Τα περισσότερα έιναι άγνωστο ποιος τα έχτισε, τις πολλές φορές είναι τάμα κάποιου καραβοκύρη σε στιγμή κινδύνου. ¶λλες πολλές φορές βλέπουμε κρεμασμένο κάτω από κάποιο καντήλι ομοίωμα κάποιο βαποριού ή καϊκιού από κάποιο άλλο που έταξε στον ¶γιο. Πολλά είναι δίπλα στη θάλασσα ίσως για να είναι κοντά ο ¶γιος όταν ταξιδεύουν οι ναυτικοί. Την ιστορία μιας τρέτοιας εκκλησιάς περιγράφει ο Παπαδιαμάντης στο Διήγημά του "Το Αγνάντι":
"Ἐπάνω στὸν βράχον τῆς ἐρήμου ἀκτῆς, ἀπὸ παλαιοὺς λησμονημένους χρόνους, εὑρίσκετο  κτισμένον τὸ ἐξωκκλήσι τῆς Παναγίας τῆς Κατευοδώτρας. Ὅλον τὸν χειμῶνα παπὰς δὲν  ἤρχετο νὰ τὸ λειτουργήσῃ. Ὁ βορρᾶς μαίνεται καὶ βρυχᾶται ἀνὰ τὸ πέλαγος τὸ ἁπλωμένον  μαυρογάλανον καὶ βαθύ, τὸ κῦμα λυσσᾷ καὶ ἀφρίζει ἐναντίον τοῦ βράχου. Κι ὁ βράχος  ὑψώνει τὴν πλάτην του γίγας ἀκλόνητος, στοιχειὸ ριζωμένο βαθιὰ στὴν γῆν, καὶ τὸ  ἐρημοκκλήσι λευκὸν καὶ γλαρόν, ὡς φωλιὰ θαλασσαετοῦ στεφανώνει τὴν κορυφήν του.
(...)
«Ὕστερα, μὲ χρόνια πολλά, σὰν ᾖρθε ὁ Χριστὸς ν᾿ ἁγιάσῃ τὰ νερά, γιὰ νὰ βαφτιστῇ ἡ πλάση, μιὰ χριστιανὴ ἀρχόντισσα, ἡ Χατζηγιάνναινα, ποὺ εἶχαν σκαρώσει τὰ παιδιὰ της δυὸ καράβια ἔταξε στὴν Παναγία, κ᾿ ἔχτισε αὐτὸ τὸ παρακκλήσι, γιὰ τὸ καλὸ κατευόδιο τῶν παιδιῶνε της... Ἂς δώσ᾿ ἡ Παναγιὰ καὶ σήμερα νά᾿ ναι καλὸ κατευόδιο στοὺς ἄνδρες σας, στ᾿ ἀδέλφια σας καὶ στοὺς γονιούς σας».
- Φχαριστοῦμε· ὁμοίως καὶ στὰ παιδάκια σου, θεία-Φλωροῦ!"
Πηγή:http://www.phys.uoa.gr/~nektar/arts/tributes/alexandros_papadiamantis/to_agnantema.htm(όλόκληρο το διήγημα)

AgGiorgis1.jpg

AgGiorgis2.jpg

AgGiorgis3.jpg

AgGiorgis4.jpg

Τα προσέχουν οι νησιώτες τα ξωκλήσια σαν τα καΐκια τους, πολλές φορες τους βάζουν και άρμπουρο ή σταντάρδο για να σηκώνουν τη σημαία (όπως φαίνεεται στις προηγούμενες φωτογραφίες), ή την καμπάνα που χτύπαγε στο σκαρί τους όταν έπεφταν σε ομίχλη. Όταν γιορτάζει ο ¶γιος σημαιοστολίζουν την εκλησία με τα σηνιάλα όπως κάνουν στα καράβια τους, τα τελευτάια χρόνια όμως τείνει να εκλείψει αυτό το ωραίο έθιμο και οι εκκλησιές στολίζονται με κάτι σημάιες φτηνιάρικες (και ακαλάισθητες τολμώ να πω) με δικέφαλους αετούς, πολεμικές σημάιες του Βυζαντίου (;!;!), ή τρίγωνες ελληνικές σημάιες σαν αυτές που βάζαμε πιτσιρικάδες στα ποδήλατα.
AgFanourios.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Με αφορμή την γιορτή του Αι Νικόλα στις 6 του Δεκέμβρη ανοίγουμε εδώ αυτό το θέμα για να παρουσιάσουμε Εκκλησιές και  ξωκλήσια του Αι Νικόλα αλλά και άλλα παραθαλάσσια ξωκλήσια απο την περιοχή μας αλλά και από άλλες περιοχές που έχουμε επισκευθεί.Ετσι κι αλλιώς είναι ένα αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι της ναυτικής μας παράδοσης

Ξεκινάω λοιπόν με το πιο γνωστό ξωκλησι της ραφήνας,τον Αϊ Νικόλα.

PA021501.jpg

PA021507.jpg

----------


## eliasaslan

Πολύ όμορφες οι νυχτερινές φυσικά φωτογραφία του νυχτερινού μας φίλου Συλβέστρου! Ένα πολύ καλό θέμα και πιστεύω θα έχει ανάλογη συμμετοχή απο τα μέλη του φόρουμ

----------


## Leo

Να συνδράμω κι εγώ με τον οβολό μου. Ο Αγιος Νικόλας στο λιμάνι της Κυλλήνης.

PICT8342.jpg

PICT8474.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες ( μπράβο παιδιά )αλλά και πολύ όμορφα εκκλησάκια .

----------


## .voyager

Mια φωτογραφία του φίλου μου, του Λάμπη, από τη Σίφνο, που πηγαίνει κάθε χρόνο. Δε θυμάμαι το όνομα από το εκκλησάκι. Όταν την είχα πρωτοδεί νόμισα πως ήταν carte postale.

sifnos1.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

siros.jpg
το συγκεκριμενο εκκλησακι, η εκκλησια το συναντα κανεις ερχομενος για το λιμανι της συρου. δεν γνωριζω το ονομα του αγιου/ιας στο οποιο ειναι ταγμενο. οι φιλοι μας απο τη συρο θα γνωριζουν καλυτερα απο μας, να μας πουν γι αυτο..

----------


## scoufgian

> siros.jpg
> το συγκεκριμενο εκκλησακι, η εκκλησια το συναντα κανεις ερχομενος για το λιμανι της συρου. δεν γνωριζω το ονομα του αγιου/ιας στο οποιο ειναι ταγμενο. οι φιλοι μας απο τη συρο θα γνωριζουν καλυτερα απο μας, να μας πουν γι αυτο..


το εκκλησακι ειναι ο Αη Δημητρης και ειναι το μερος ,οπου τα πλοια σφυριζουν ενώ σε ανταπόδοση χτυπά η καμπάνα του Αη Δημήτρη........εμ αμα εισαι Συριανος τα ξερεις αυτα........ :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

> Mια φωτογραφία του φίλου μου, του Λάμπη, από τη Σίφνο, που πηγαίνει κάθε χρόνο. Δε θυμάμαι το όνομα από το εκκλησάκι. Όταν την είχα πρωτοδεί νόμισα πως ήταν carte postale.
> 
> sifnos1.jpg


*Φιλε Χρηστο ειναι Η Εφταμαρτυρος.Βρισκεται στο καστρο το οποιο ειναι ενα απο το ποιο ομορφο χωριο τις Σιφνου και λενε οτι ειναι ενα νησακι απανω στο νησι θα σου βγαλω φωτογραφια αυριο να δεις πως ειναι αυτο το χωριο...εγω μενω πολυ κοντα σε αυτο το χωριο γιατι ο Αρτεμωνας ειναι απο πανω σχεδον.Να σας πω οτι οι καστριανοι οπως τους λεμε εμεις δηλαδη παντα ειχαν και εχουν κατι ξεχωριστο,παλια μιλουσαν τραγουδιστα αποτι μου εχουν πει οι ''παλιοι'',με τα σημερινα δεδομενα εχουμε προσεξει ολοι εδω περα οτι οταν ειμαστε μια παρεα και υπαρχη και κανενας απο το καστρο παρατηρουμε οτι φευγη λιγο ποιο μπροστα απομονονετε και εχουν και ενα περιεργο περπατημα.Εμπαση περιπτοση να μην βγω αλλο εκτος θεματος αυριο θα εχεις και αλλες φωτογραφιες......*

----------


## .voyager

Eίναι πανέμορφο σημείο. Περιμένω περισσότερες φώτος. Περίεργα κι αυτά που μας λες για τους Καστριανούς...  :Smile:

----------


## Vortigern

> Eίναι πανέμορφο σημείο. Περιμένω περισσότερες φώτος. Περίεργα κι αυτά που μας λες για τους Καστριανούς...


*Nαι ειναι λιγο περιεργα τα πραγματα οντος..αυριο το βραδακι θα τις εχεις θα παω κιολας μολις σχολασω γιατι μετα θα εχει βραδιαση...*

----------


## Leo

Ο Μεγαλοπρεπής Ναός του Αγίου Νικολάου, ένας από τους μεγαλύτερους στην Ελλάδα, αλλά και πολιούχος της Ερμούπολης.

Ημέρα

PICT4209.jpg

και σούρουπο

P1050787.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

> Ο Μεγαλοπρεπής Ναός του Αγίου Νικολάου, ένας από τους μεγαλύτερους στην Ελλάδα αλλά και πολιούχος της Ερμούπλης.
> 
> Ημέρα
> 
> PICT4209.jpg
> 
> και σούρουπο
> 
> P1050787.jpg


*Πολυ ομορφος ναος,και πολυ χαρικα που ανοιξαμε τετοιο θεμα γιατι υπαρχουν παρα πολλα ξωκλησσια στα νησια μας....*

----------


## dimitris

Παναγια Μυρτιδιωτισσα ενα μικρο εκλλησακι μεσα στην θαλασσα, παραλια  Χωρας Ναξου διπλα απο το λιμανι...
2 φωτογραφιες του "prutanis" καλοκαιρι 2006
panagia mirtidiotisa.jpg

panagia.jpg

----------


## sylver23

λεο και οι 2 φωτο ειναι υπεροχες...και απο το αγαπημενο νησι του λεο παμε στο δικο μου...(αμ τι ??που δεν θα εβαζα φωτο)

*το εκκλησακι αυτο ειναι της αναληψης* και βρισκεται στο γιαλισκαρι ικαριας.
παλια ηταν νησακι ενω μετα (εδω και πολλα χρονια) ενωθηκε με την ΄΄στερια΄΄ .το κακο ειναι οτι εχει αρχισει και χαλαει η γραφικοτητα του διοτι κανανε και ντοκο τωρα ωστε να φτιαχτει αλλο ενα λιμανακι-καταφυγιο για τα καϊκια.επισης ο τρουλος παλαιοτερα ηταν κοκκινος.
καπου εχει παρει το ματι μου μια φωτο κοντα στο 70 που ηταν ακομα νησακι .θα προσπαθησω να την βρω
προς το παρων ας κανω μια παρουσιαση απο διαφορετικα μερη ληψης και με διαφορετικες συνθηκες
(καποιες εχουν ξαναανεβει αλλα τις βαζω και εδω μαζεμενες)

*1ον με καλμα απο την παραλια*

καλμα -[παραλια.jpg

*2ον με καλμα απο το δρομο*

καλπα λοφος.jpg

*3ον με λιγο κυμματακι απο την παραλια*

κυμα -παραλια.jpg

*4ον με πολυ κυμα* 

κυμα καλο.jpg

*και 5ον κατα την δυση του ηλιου*

δυση.jpg


αφιερωνονται σε οσους γιορταζουν αυτες τις μερες (βαρβαρα,νικος/νικη/σεβη/σαββας/σεβαστη)

----------


## sylver23

> Παναγια Μυρτιδιωτισσα ενα μικρο εκλλησακι μεσα στην θαλασσα, παραλια  Χωρας Ναξου διπλα απο το λιμανι...
> 2 φωτογραφιες του "prutanis" καλοκαιρι 2006
> panagia mirtidiotisa.jpg
> 
> panagia.jpg


αγαπημενο εκκλησακι .πολυ γραφικο και μπραβο που το κρατησαν .υπαρχει κανενα βαρκακι να πας εκει?γιατι τοτε που χα παει δεν ειχε

----------


## Vortigern

*Sylver παρα πολυ ωραιο το νησι σου...μπραβο πολυ ωραιες..*

----------


## dimitris

> αγαπημενο εκκλησακι .πολυ γραφικο και μπραβο που το κρατησαν .υπαρχει κανενα βαρκακι να πας εκει?γιατι τοτε που χα παει δεν ειχε


sylver23 δεν εχω δει κατι να υπαρχει σταθερα και να σε μεταφερει τοσα χρονια που παω, απλα μια φορα ειχαν βαφτιση και τους μετεφεραν οπως λες με βαρκακι...

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ οι φωτο σου φιλε συλβεστρο  ειδικα η τριτη ειναι ολα τα λεφτα :Very Happy:

----------


## NAXOS

ΤΟ ΕΚΚΛΗΣΑΚΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΗ ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΛΟΦΟ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΑΚΙ ΤΗΣ ΑΓΙΑΣ ΑΝΝΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ. ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΞΙΩΤΕΣ ΜΕΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ (ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ) ΚΑΙ ΧΑΙΡΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΚΤΛ.ΚΤΛ.
ΑΣ ΤΗ ΧΑΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΗΡΕΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΗΣΥΧΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΙΑΤΙΚΟΥ ΣΚΗΝΙΚΟΥ.
ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΟΡΤΑΖΟΝΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΩΣ ΣΤΟ ΝΙΚΟ
P1010104.jpg

P1010106.jpg

P1010109.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> ΤΟ ΕΚΚΛΗΣΑΚΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΗ ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΛΟΦΟ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΑΚΙ ΤΗΣ ΑΓΙΑΣ ΑΝΝΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ. ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΞΙΩΤΕΣ ΜΕΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ (ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ) ΚΑΙ ΧΑΙΡΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΚΤΛ.ΚΤΛ.
> ΑΣ ΤΗ ΧΑΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΗΡΕΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΗΣΥΧΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΙΑΤΙΚΟΥ ΣΚΗΝΙΚΟΥ.
> ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΟΡΤΑΖΟΝΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΩΣ ΣΤΟ ΝΙΚΟ


Να είστε καλά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ, αύριο θα είμαι στην Νάξο πρώτα ο θεός τα κεράσματα εκεί   :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

πας να γλυτωσεις τα εδω .αστα αυτα.θα ερθουμε ολοι ναξο... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

> πας να γλυτωσεις τα εδω .αστα αυτα.θα ερθουμε ολοι ναξο...


 
Συμφωνώ με τον sylver23, υπεκφεύγει συνειδητά... θα υπάρξουν αντίποινα....

----------


## Vortigern

*Ελπιζω Χρηστο να σε καλυψω με αυτες τις φωτογραφιες σχετικα για την τοποθεσια του χωριου.Να με συνχωρεσουν οι φιλοι μου για τις 2 ασχετες φωτογραφιες.Στις 2 πρωτες βλεπουμε το Καστρο απο τον Αρτεμωνα οπως φαινεται,διακρινεται και η Επταμαρτυρος.Και στην τελαυταια φωτο η Επταμαρτυρος με καλο καιρο...*
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23887

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23888

----------


## Nick_Pet

Να προσθέσω κι εγώ μία από τις πιο χαρακτηριστικές εκκλησίες της ¶νδρου. Η Παναγία η θαλασσινή, στη Χώρα.

DSC02074.jpg

DSC02080.jpg

DSC02081.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια και γιορτάζει αύριο ας βάλω δύο του Αγίου Νικολάου στις Σπέτσες. Νομίζω ότι και να μην το έγραφα οι παραστάσεις στο βοτσαλωτό του περιβόλου φανερώνουν ότι πρόκειται για τον Άγιο Νικόλα.
Άντε άυριο μετο καλό. Και να είναι ο Άγιος στην πλώρη των ναυτικών ...

----------


## .voyager

Vortigern, ευχαριστώ πάααρα πολύ για τις photos!! Κι ελπίζω το καλοκαίρι να κάνω καμία εξόρμηση στη Σιφνο λίγες μερούλες...  :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

*Πρωτα απολα Χρονια πολλα στους Εορταζοντες!Θα ηθελα να αφιερωσο στο Νικο που αυτη την στιγμη βρισκεται στο νησι του της αποψινες φωτογραφιες που εβγαλα απο τον Αη Νικολα της Χερρονησου.* 
*Λιγα λογια για την εκκλησια και την τοποθεσια:*

*Η εκκλησια Βρισκεται στο Βορειο μερος του νησιου πριν την Χερρονησο,στον Διαβρουχα.Ειναι μια ωρα περπατημα και αξιζει να κανει κανεις τον κοπο να παει.Βεβαια μεχρι ενα σημειο παει αυτοκινιτο μετα χρειαζεσαι-->(Βλεπε φωτο 5)...η συνεχιζεις με τα ποδια.Σορρυ για την ποιοτητα των φωτογραφειον αλλα φυσουσε και δν ειχα και τον τριποδα μαζι μου.*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23931

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23932

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23933

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23934

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23935
ΝΙΚΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!!!!

----------


## Leo

Mια φωτογραφία που τράβηξε στις 2 Δεκεμβρίου, εντελώς τυχαία, η "*γνωστή καραβολάτρισα*", μέσα από τον βάπορα... αναχωρόντας για Σύρο. Ο ¶γιος Νικόλας του Πειραιά, μιά ξεχωριστή εκκλησία στον Πειραιά. Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στην ίδια που σήμερα γιορτάζει, αλλά και σε όλες και όλους τους εορτάζοντες του nautilia.gr.

PICT4716.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Σα να μου φαίνεται ότι η *γνωστή καραβολάτρισσα* αρχίζει να ξεπερνά τον Καπετάνιο στη φωτογραφία...!! :Razz:  :Razz:  Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία, όπως και οι υπόλοιπες από τη Σύρο!! :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

*Παναγια η Πουλατη βρισκεται στο Βορειοανατολικο μερος της Σιφνου απεχει απο το λιμανι γυρω στα 9 χλμ. και απο τον Αρτεμωνα 3 χλμ χωματοδρομος.Υπαρχει και μια μικρη παραλια η οποιο ειναι βραχωδης αλλα πολυ ωραια.Το Πανυγυρη ειναι το καλοκαιρι στις 15 Αυγουστου που ειναι η Κοιμιση της Παναγιας και στις 25 Μαρτιου που ειναι του Ευαγγελισμου.* 
*Υ.Γ εμ δν φταιω που καθε μερα τωρα θα ανεβαζω και απο ενα εξωκκληση ποιος σας ειπε να ανοιξεται τετοιο θεμα?Δν το ξεραται οτι εδω περα εχουμε πανω απο 365 εκκλησιες η οποιες οι ποιο πολλες ειναι παραθαλασσιες?* 
*Στην δευτερη φωτο ο Βραχος που φαινεται εκει κατω λεγεται ''φονιας''* 
*Ε θα βαρεθητε να βλεπεται εκκλησιες.Βοηθεια μας!*
*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23986

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23987

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23988*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες, φίλε Vortigern.

Η Παναγιά η Πουλάτη, μοιάζει με πουλί που είναι έτοιμο να πετάξει.
Από το βράχο του "Φονιά" αυτοκτόνησε κάποτε μια γυναίκα.
Για αυτό και πήρε αυτό το όνομα.

Επιπλέον, σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ που μου υπέδειξες το πολύ καλό αυτό θέμα.

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

[quote=Vortigern;145042]*Παναγια η Πουλατη βρισκεται στο Βορειοανατολικο μερος της Σιφνου απεχει απο το λιμανι γυρω στα 9 χλμ. και απο τον Αρτεμωνα 3 χλμ χωματοδρομος.Υπαρχει και μια μικρη παραλια η οποιο ειναι βραχωδης αλλα πολυ ωραια.Το Πανυγυρη ειναι το καλοκαιρι στις 15 Αυγουστου που ειναι η Κοιμιση της Παναγιας και στις 25 Μαρτιου που ειναι του Ευαγγελισμου.* 
*Υ.Γ εμ δν φταιω που καθε μερα τωρα θα ανεβαζω και απο ενα εξωκκληση ποιος σας ειπε να ανοιξεται τετοιο θεμα?Δν το ξεραται οτι εδω περα εχουμε πανω απο 365 εκκλησιες η οποιες οι ποιο πολλες ειναι παραθαλασσιες?* 
*Στην δευτερη φωτο ο Βραχος που φαινεται εκει κατω λεγεται ''φονιας''* 
*Ε θα βαρεθητε να βλεπεται εκκλησιες.Βοηθεια μας!*
*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23986

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23987

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23988*
[/quote Μπραβο Θανο .αψογες οι φωτο σου,θελουμε και αλλες πολλες :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

> Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες, φίλε Vortigern.
> 
> Η Παναγιά η Πουλάτη, μοιάζει με πουλί που είναι έτοιμο να πετάξει.
> Από το βράχο του "Φονιά" αυτοκτόνησε κάποτε μια γυναίκα.
> Για αυτό και πήρε αυτό το όνομα.
> 
> Επιπλέον, σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ που μου υπέδειξες το πολύ καλό αυτό θέμα.


 
*Σας ευχαριστω πολυ...συντομα και αλλες*
*Αυτο που ξερω εγω για τον ''φονια'' ειναι οτι ειχαν ανεβη 2 φιλοι εκει πανω ποιο παλια ο ενας ηταν Ελληνας και ο αλλος Γερμανος,και ειπαν να κανουνε βουτια.Ο Γερμανος σκωτοθηκε και ο Ελληνας τραυματιστηκε πολυ σοβαρα και μετα πεθανε και αυτος......*

----------


## Vortigern

*Και ενα Βιντεο που μολις Βρικα....Ειναι με Σιφναικη μουσικι Βιολι και λαουτο.Θα δειτε πολλες φωτογραφιες μεσα με διαφορα ξωκκλησια και ωραιες αλλες φωτογραφιες απο το λιμανι κ.τ.λ.*
*Αντωνη για σενα που Βρισκεσαι μακρια απο την Σιφνο και ξερω οτι σου λειπη....* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJyJu6OHGgo

----------


## Vortigern

*Ας δουμε λοιπον ακομα μια εκκλησια η οποια ειναι σχεδον διπλα στην Παναγια την Πουλατη.Η εκκλησια λεγεται ''Της Σωτηρως στου Μα'ι'να''*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24117

----------


## sylver23

πολυ ωραια φωτο απο μια παρα πολυ ωραια εκκλησουλα

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Όλα αυτά τα πανέμορφα ξωκκλήσια  που μας παρουσιάζει ο καλός φίλος Vortigern αποτελούν πραγματικές οάσεις στο νησί της Σίφνου.
Καταφύγια ηρεμίας, γαλήνης και περισυλλογής.

Ένας περίπατος, ένας καφές, μια απόδραση σ' αυτά αποτελούν μια εξαιρετική πρόταση για όσους θέλουν να τα γνωρίσουν.
Είτε στην τουριστική Σίφνο του καλοκαιριού είτε μέσα στην χειμωνιάτικη γαλήνη τα ξωκκλήσια σας περιμένουν να τα γνωρίσετε.

Πολλά, μάλιστα, από αυτά αποτελούσαν καταφύγια έμνευσης για πολλούς από τους λογοτέχνες της Σίφνου.
Ο καθένας τους ήταν συνδεδεμένος και με ένα διαφορετικό ξωκκλήσι ή μοναστήρι.
Για παράδειγμα, ο Αριστομένης Προβελέγγιος κατέφευγε στη Χρυσοπηγή και στον γερο Αϊ-Νικόλα στα Εξάμπελα, ενώ ο Ιωάννης Γρυπάρης στο εκκλησάκι που ανέβασε παραπάνω ο Vortigern (τη Σωτήρα).
Για όλα αυτά είναι γραμμένα όμορφα ποιήματα.
Νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να ανεβάσουμε κάποια αποσπάσματα μαζί με φωτογραφίες.

Φίλε Vortigrn, συνέχισε ....

----------


## Vortigern

*Εγω Αντωνη θα συνεχισω με ακομα μια φωτο και εσυ θα προσθεσεις αυτα που γνωριζεις....γιατι εγω γνωριζω πολυ ποιο λιγα φυσικα για τις εκκλησιες.Τωρα,Αη Γιωργης της Πουλατης...βρισκεται στα δεξια της Παναγιας Πουλατης ενω η προηγουμενη στα αριστερα της,πανω κατω αυτες οι εκκλησιες εχουν γυρω στα 50 μετρα αποσταση απο την καθε μια,οποτε για να παει καποιος να αναψη ενα κερι καλυτερα ας κραταει εναν κουμπαρα μαζι του.Να σειμειωσο βεβαια οτι το μερος λεγεται Πουλατη...ενα μερος το οποιο τους καλοκαιρινους μηνες γινεται καταφυγιο για ανθρωπους που θελουν να κανουν μπανιο με την ηρεμια τους,παροτι ομως οτι το νερο εκει εχει πολυ αλατι δηλαδη αν παει καποιος να κανει μπανιο εκει και μετα παει σε καποια αλλη παραλια θα το καταλαβει και μονος του οτι εχει πολυ αλατι,ακομη φημιζεται σαν μερος οπου πανε πολλες ασμυναριες και λενε οτι ειναι επικινδυνο να καθεσαι μεχρι αργα στην θαλασσα εκει...παρολα αυτα συνεχιζει να παραμενει η Πουλατη με τον βασικο κοσμο που την επισκεπτεται καθε χρονο....Αντωνη αν γνωριζεις περισσοτερα σε παρακαλω συνεχισε....*

----------


## plori

Με την ευκαιρία του θέματος να ανεβάζω και εγώ 2 φωτογραφίες από τον Σταυρό του Φάρου όπου και παλαιότερα υπήρχε φανός ναυσιπλοοίας αλλά καταργήθηκε και η εκκλησία βρίσκεται στην ανατολική πλευρά της Σίφνου.Επίσης και την Παναγιά μας Χρυσοπηγή που χρόνια τώρα καμαρωτή αγναντεύη και προστατεύη τους ναυτικούς μας.Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του forum ........

IMG_1082.jpg

IMG_1084.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

> Με την ευκαιρία του θέματος να ανεβάζω και εγώ 2 φωτογραφίες από τον Σταυρό του Φάρου όπου και παλαιότερα υπήρχε φανός ναυσιπλοοίας αλλά καταργήθηκε και η εκκλησία βρίσκεται στην ανατολική πλευρά της Σίφνου.Επίσης και την Παναγιά μας Χρυσοπηγή που χρόνια τώρα καμαρωτή αγναντεύη και προστατεύη τους ναυτικούς μας.Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του forum ........


*πολυ ωραιες plori να σημειωσουμε οτι πισω απο εκει που εβγαλες τις φωτογραφιες βρισκεται και ο Αγιος Νικολας νομιζω του αποκοφτου?Ειναι ετσι?Γιατι μου διαφευγη το ονομα και νομιζω ειναι Αη Νικολας.....Αν οντος ειναι ετσι τοτε ειναι ο 4ος Αη Νικολας που υπαρχει στην Σιφνο*
*Ενας ειναι ο Αη Νικολας τις Χεροννησου,ο 2ος Αη Νικολας του Τρουλλακιου,3ος ο Αη Νικολας στα Αερινα και αν ειναι και αυτος ο Αη Νικολας που λεω...παρακαλω τα φωτα σας....*

----------


## plori

> *πολυ ωραιες plori να σημειωσουμε οτι πισω απο εκει που εβγαλες τις φωτογραφιες βρισκεται και ο Αγιος Νικολας νομιζω του αποκοφτου?Ειναι ετσι?Γιατι μου διαφευγη το ονομα και νομιζω ειναι Αη Νικολας.....Αν οντος ειναι ετσι τοτε ειναι ο 4ος Αη Νικολας που υπαρχει στην Σιφνο*
> 
> 
> *Ενας ειναι ο Αη Νικολας τις Χεροννησου,ο 2ος Αη Νικολας του Τρουλλακιου,3ος ο Αη Νικολας στα Αερινα και αν ειναι και αυτος ο Αη Νικολας που λεω...παρακαλω τα φωτα σας....*


Όχι δεν υπάρχει στο Αποκοφτό ¶γιος Νικόλας υπάρχει στον Φάρο και βέβαια στα Εξάμπελα.

----------


## Vortigern

> Όχι δεν υπάρχει στο Αποκοφτό ¶γιος Νικόλας υπάρχει στον Φάρο και βέβαια στα Εξάμπελα.


*Σε ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες.....*

----------


## Vortigern

*Παμε να δουμε ποιες εκκλησιες θα δουμε περνοντας τον δρομο για Χεροννησο....Πρωτη ειναι η Σωτήρα λοιπον,*
*Μερικες πληροφοριες:Ειναι ποδαροδρομος 30 λεπτα περιπου βλεπει την Συρο,Παρο,Τηνο κ.α...και απο εκει μετα ανετα πας και στου ''Μαερου'' να ριξεις καμια βουτια....* 
*αλλη μια φωτο απο την Σιφνο εξαντληθηκε.....*

*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24139*

----------


## Nautikos II

Δεν ξερω αν ειναι το καταληλο θεμα εδω, αν οχι οι αρμοδιοι παρακαλω ας την μεταφερουν
110.JPG

----------


## plori

> Δεν ξερω αν ειναι το καταληλο θεμα εδω, αν οχι οι αρμοδιοι παρακαλω ας την μεταφερουν
> 110.JPG


Φ Ο Β Ε Ρ Η !!!!!!!

----------


## sylver23

φοβερες ολες οι φωτο παιδια.
λοιπον .σημερα πηγα με τον μαστροπαναγο σαλαμινα μια βολτα και γυρισαμε εκει γυρω.ειχα χρονια να παω στο νησι και πραγματικα πιστευω οτι ειναι κριμα που εχει καταστραφει πλεον απο την βρωμα γυρω του.
εχει πανεμορφες ακρογιαλιες αλλα πρωσοπικα εγω δεν βουταω .αμα γινοταν να το παρουν να το πανε αλλου θα ηταν απο τα πιο ομορφα νησια μας..
παμε τωρα να δουμε δυο εκκλησιες.
το πρωτο ειναι ενα ξωκλησι που συνανταμε στα δεξια μας πηγαινοντας με το αμφιπλωρο
η δευτερη φωτο ειναι απο μια πανεμορφη εκκλησια του αγιου νικολαου στα σεληνια αν δεν κανω λαθος

EKKLHSAKI.jpg

ΑΓ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ ΣΕΛΗΝΙΑ.jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

> φοβερες ολες οι φωτο παιδια.
> λοιπον .σημερα πηγα με τον μαστροπαναγο σαλαμινα μια βολτα και γυρισαμε εκει γυρω.ειχα χρονια να παω στο νησι και πραγματικα πιστευω οτι ειναι κριμα που εχει καταστραφει πλεον απο την βρωμα γυρω του.
> εχει πανεμορφες ακρογιαλιες αλλα πρωσοπικα εγω δεν βουταω .αμα γινοταν να το παρουν να το πανε αλλου θα ηταν απο τα πιο ομορφα νησια μας..
> παμε τωρα να δουμε δυο εκκλησιες.
> το πρωτο ειναι ενα ξωκλησι που συνανταμε στα δεξια μας πηγαινοντας με το αμφιπλωρο
> η δευτερη φωτο ειναι απο μια πανεμορφη εκκλησια του αγιου νικολαου στα σεληνια αν δεν κανω λαθος
> 
> EKKLHSAKI.jpg
> 
> ΑΓ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ ΣΕΛΗΝΙΑ.jpg


Συλβεστρο κοιτα κατι που δεν παρατηρησαμε,στη πρωτη φωτο που ειναι κρεμασμενη η καμπανα της εκλησσιας,πανω σε μια αγκυρα...!!Στη δευτερη φωτο ειναι η εκλησσια του Αγιου Νικολαου(μεγαλη η χαρη του) στα Σεληνια ναι..!!

----------


## Vortigern

*Παμε να δουμε και την Παναγια Σκαλοτιανή η οποια ειναι ευκολα προσβασιμη καθως παει το αυτοκινητο.Πισω απο την εκκλησια το μερος που ''ξαπλωνεται κατω λεγεται ''Αγριαμπελα και λιγο ποιο περα ''Γιαγλακι'' αναμεσα σε αυτες της περιοχες βρισκονται κ ο Αη Γιωργης τα Λιβαδακια και ο Αγιος Σωστης τα μεταλλεια....Συντομα θα δουμε φωτογραφια απο τον Αη Γιωργη.....*
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24498

----------


## moutsokwstas

panagia.jpg
η συγκεκριμενη εκκλησια βρισκεται στη σκαλα συκαμιας στη λεσβο. παναγια η γοργονα-στρατης μυριβιλης, ειναι συνιφασμενα αυτα τα δυο, μια και απο αυτο το μερος εμπνευστηκε ο μυριβιλης για να γραψει το ομωνυμο μυθιστορημα. (φωτο ενος φιλου, που μου την παραχωρησε ευγενικα και τον ευχαριστω)

----------


## Leo

Ο Αρχάγγελος Μιχαήλ δίπλα στην μαρίνα της Ελευσίνας

P1130007.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

*Mετα την ωραια φωτογραφια του Λεο ας δουμε τωρα την Αγια Μαρινα στο Φλάμπουρο.Περισσοτερα ας μας πει ο φιλος plori μιας και πρεπει να γνωριζει λιγο καλυτερα για την συγκεκριμενη εκκλησια.*
*Τα απονερα που φαινονται στην θαλασσα ειναι του Κεντερη....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24917

----------


## Leo

Ο ¶γιος Νικόλας της Κούλουρης... (Σαλαμίνα)

P1130083.jpg

----------


## plori

> *Mετα την ωραια φωτογραφια του Λεο ας δουμε τωρα την Αγια Μαρινα στο Φλάμπουρο.Περισσοτερα ας μας πει ο φιλος plori μιας και πρεπει να γνωριζει λιγο καλυτερα για την συγκεκριμενη εκκλησια.*
> 
> *Τα απονερα που φαινονται στην θαλασσα ειναι του Κεντερη....* 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24917


Αυτό που θα ήθελα να ξέρει το φόρουμ είναι οτι στην Σίφνο οι εκκλησίες είναι περίπου στις 365 όσες και η μέρες του χρόνου και καταλάβαίνεται οτι έχουμε πολλές να σας δείξουμε ακόμα!!!!

----------


## Vortigern

*Παιχνιδια στο κρυο και στην βροχη με βασικο στοχο τις εκκλησιες που βλεπουν την καμαρα,και με πολυ καλη παρεα την νυχτερινη ληψη.*
*Η εκκλησια παρακατω ειναι οι Αγιοι Αναργυροι.*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25200

----------


## Leo

Συγαχαρητήρια Θάνο, μας έχει καπλήξει όλους με τισ υπέροχες φωτογραφίες σου.

----------


## Vortigern

*Η παρακατω εκκλησια θα αφιερωθη στον καλο φιλο plori* 
*Ειναι η...(Βλ.φωτο 1)...και ειναι αυτη στην...(Βλ.φωτο 2)...η οποια αναικαινηθη το...(Βλ.φωτο 3)..*
*Βρισκεται στο λιμανι και ειναι απο την μερια της ''Αγιας Μαρινας'' και ειναι χτισμενη ψηλα στο βουνο του Αγιου Συμεον και βλεπει ωραια το λιμανι που ειναι στην περα παντα...*
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25376

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25377

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25378

----------


## Vortigern

*Αγιος Συλυβεστρος!!Δυστιχος με ζουμ,συντομα απο κοντα αλλα ας παρουμε μια γευση*
*Συλβερ ενωητε για εσενα!!*
*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25488*

----------


## Leo

Φαντάζομαι Θάνο ξέρεις ότι σύντομα γιορτάζει και πρέπει να αφιερωθεί αρμοδίως και ορθοδόξως... νέσω της γκαλερί στον  Σιλβερ ε?

----------


## Vortigern

> Φαντάζομαι Θάνο ξέρεις ότι σύντομα γιορτάζει και πρέπει να αφιερωθεί αρμοδίως και ορθοδόξως... νέσω της γκαλερί στον Σιλβερ ε?


*Στην γκαλερι θα ανεβουν συντομα ολες οι εκκλησιες..ε ναι και φυσικα ειναι για τον Συλβερ μιας και πλησιαζει η Γιορτη του...θα ελεγα Συλβερ να ερχοσουν και στο Πανυγηρη να ακουσεις βιολια μετα και να φας και ρεβυθαδα!!χεχε*

----------


## plori

Σε ευχαριστώ για την αφιερωσή σου Vortigen και Βοηθειά μας η Αγία Μαρίνα!!!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

η *εκκλησια της παναγιας τρυπητης* στην παραλια του αιγιου, η οποια πανηγυριζει καθε χρονο ανημερα της ζωοδοχου πηγης. η εικονα ειναι πολυ θαυματουργη, η δε εκκλησια ειναι μεσα σε βραχο και πληθος προσκυνητων σταματουν για να αναψουν ενα κερι στη Χαρη Της.

----------


## Vortigern

*Σημερα θα δουμε τον Αγιο Συμεον*
*Ο Αγιος Συμεον βρισκεται πανω απο τις Καμαρες απο εκει πανω εχεις καταπληκτικη θεα,το λιμανι απο ψηλα φαινεται πολυ ομορφο οπως και τα γυρω νησια.Θα ακολουθηση μια παρελαση φωτογραφιων γιατι στην χθεσινη βολτα εκατσα μια ωρα εκει πανω για να απολαυσο τη θεα και αλλα πολλα.Αξαιρετικα για τον Συλβερ που μιλισα στο τηλ εκεινη την ωρα και του μετεφερα εικονες αλλα και στον Νικο. Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25552

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25553

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25554

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25555

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25556*

----------


## Vortigern

*Και η συνεχεια....  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25557

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25558

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25559*

----------


## plori

Στον διπλάνο λόφο που βρίσκεται πάνω απο το λιμάνι της Σίφνου είναι το εκκλησάκι του Προφήτη Ηλία του Τρουλλακιού που μετά το προσκύνημα μπορείς να αγναντέψεις το Αιγαίο, απολαύστε της........

IMG_1073.jpg

IMG_1077.jpg

IMG_1078.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

> Στον διπλάνο λόφο που βρίσκεται πάνω απο το λιμάνι της Σίφνου είναι το εκκλησάκι του Προφήτη Ηλία του Τρουλλακιού που μετά το προσκύνημα μπορείς να αγναντέψεις το Αιγαίο, απολαύστε της........


*Εβγαλα και εγω 2 αλλα ειναι με ζουμ.Στην δευτερη φωτο το προβατο μου εκανε παρατηρηση για καταπατηση ιδιωτικης περιουσιας!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25563

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25564

----------


## sylver23

καλα θανο παιδι μου εσυ πλεον εχεις ξεφυγει.σε ευχαριστω για τις αφιερωσεις και για την ευκαιρια που μου δωσες να δω εκκλησια που εχει το ονομα μου .ωραιο θα ταν να μουνα εκει στην γιορτη μου.
επισης απορω πως δεν εχεις παγωσει ακομα με το μηχανακι-οποτε με παιρνει τηλ στις βολτες που κανει ειναι παγωμενος αλλα δεν χαμπαριαζει....συνεχιζει
μπραβο ρε θανο

----------


## .voyager

Ο Mύτικας Αιτ/νιας "χύνεται" στο Ιόνιο. Φώτο από το εκκλησάκι της Παναγίας της Ελεούσας, "σκαρφαλωμένο" στο γκρεμό. Για όσους γιορτάσαμε κι όσους  γιορτάζουν ή θα γορτάσουν αυτές τις μέρες την ονομαστική τους εορτή.

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

*Ας δουμε ενα πολυ ωραιο εκκλησακι το οποιο βρισκεται πισω απο τον Αγιο Στεφανο στην Μυκονο, αφιερωμενες σε ολους και ειδικα στους vortigern,mastrovasili,mastropanago,trakman,sylver  ,thanasis89,,και στην Φανουλα μας η οποια γιορταζει σημερα*2007 090.jpg

mykonos-tinos 2007 076.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

*Πολυ ωραιες φωτο Σταθη και Χρηστο...παμε να δουμε και την Χρυσοπηγη φετος την μερα του Πανηγυριου της,με το Speedrunner 2 να καταφτανει στον Ιερο βραχο...   Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25644

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25645*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε.

Τα κάλαντα είναι πολύ συγκινητικά.
Το μοναστηράκι στη Χερόνησο είναι πραγματικά μοναδικό.

Καλή Χρονιά και ότι το καλύτερο

Και, βέβαια, περαστικά.

----------


## Vortigern

*Παιδια συγνωμη εγινε καποιο λαθος πριν εβαλα καταλαθος λαθος εκκλησια.*
*Παμε απο την αρχη λοιπον*
*Ειναι ο Αη Γιωργης της Χερρονησου και βρισκεται στο βορειο μερος του νησιου.Φωτο απο την Χερρονησο θα μπορειτε να δειτε σε λιγο στο θεμα ''Εικονες και φωτογραφιες απο τα λιμανια μας''.Αφιερωμενη στους Roi baudoin,Dimitris,Leo και Συλβερ μιας και αυριο δν θα μπορεσω να παω στον Αη Συλυβεστρο λογο αρρωστιας.*

*Υ.Γ: οποιος ενδιαφερεται-η του αρεσουν τα Σιφνεικα καλαντα ενημερωνο οτι εχω στην κατοχη μου τα καλαντα απο Αη Γιωργη Καταβατης και του Αγιου Σωστη στα Μεταλλεια.*


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26004

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26005

----------


## Vortigern

*Σημερα θα δουμε τον Αη Πολυκαρπο....*
*Λιγα λογια....βρισκεται στην Χερρονησο κατω στην παραλια και γιορταζει 22 Φεβρουαριου....μετα το πανηγυρι σερβιρονται πρωτα μακαρονια με κατσικακι και μετα το καλυτερο Ρεβυθια πανοστριας......* Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26115

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26116

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26117

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26118

----------


## moutsokwstas

ag.fokas.jpg
το εκκλησακι του αγ.φωκα, διπλα στα βατερα της λεσβου.

----------


## moutsokwstas

petra.jpg

petra 2.jpg
η παναγια της πετρας (λεσβος). στη μεση του χωριου της πετρας δεσποζει ο βραχος της Παναγιας της Γλυκοφιλουσας, που ειναι τεραστιος σαν τα μετεωρα, φτανει σε υψος τα 40 μετρα περιπου και ξεπροβαλλει μεσα απο τις λυγεροκορμες λευκες, σαν να θελει να επιβληθει στο επιπεδο πεδιο του χωριου.
στην εκκλησια φτανει κανεις, ανεβαινοντας 114 σκαλοπατια λαξευμενα στο βραχο. η περιοπτη-σαν καστρο- εκκλησια ειναι τρικλιτη βασιλικη, με ναρθηκα, θαυμασιο ξυλογλυπτο επισκοπικο θρονο κι ενα πηγαδι που αναφλυζει <<αγιο νερο>>. για την ευρεση της εικονας της παναγιας και το χτισιμο του ναου, ακουγονται πολλοι θρυλοι, αυτος που εχω ακουσει προσωπικα εγω, ειναι αμεσα συνδεδεμενος με ενα ναυτικο που βρηκε την εικονα και κατοπιν προσταγης της Παναγιας, την εφερε σε αυτο εδω το σημειο και χτιστηκε ο ναος.
η καρτ-ποσταλ ειναι απο το 1996, αλλα σαφως η απεικονιση του χωρου ειναι πιο παλια οπως θα δειτε.

----------


## Vortigern

*Πρωτον Αυτη η* *φωτο** αφιερωμενη στον Παναγιωτη...αν και λιγο αργα ελπιζω να μην σε πειραζει Παναγιωτη....Και η αμεσως επομενη ειναι ο* *Αη Γρηγοριος*
*στου Γελού ή αλλιως στου Διαβρούχα.*
*Βρισκεται στον Διαβρουχα και ειναι λιγο ποιο πριν απο την Χερρονησο.....*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ευχαριστώ... και για ανταπόδοση σου αφιερώνω αυτήν εδώ του Αγίου Δημήτρη.

----------


## Vortigern

*Μπορειτε να δειτε και ενα* video collection

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> *Μπορειτε να δειτε και ενα* video collection


*Μπραβο Θανο Τελειο το video*

----------


## moutsokwstas

1.jpg
καταρχην να ζητησω την κατανοηση σας στο θεμα της φωτογραφιας, ειναι απο το χθεσινο τευχος του περιοδικου γεωτροπιο. γραφει ενας αναγνωστης ο,τι το νησι του αιολου, η σαμοθρακη εκτος απο το αγαλμα της νικης, ειναι ξακουστη και για τα 999 ξωκλησια της που ειναι διασπαρτα σε ολη τη μικρη εκταση της. δυο απο αυτα, βρισκονται σε εκ διαμετρου αντιθετες κατευθυνσεις και τοπια. στη βορειοανατολικη πλευρα ειναι το ξωκλησι της αγ. παρασκευης διπλα στη θαλασσα, παραδομενο στα καλοκαιρινα της χαδια και στα αγρια χτυπηματα της το χειμωνα. στο νοτιο μερος του νησιου, ψηλα στα αποκρυμνα βραχια που στεφανωνουν τη φανταστικη παραλια της παχιας αμμου και σε υψομετρο περιπου 600μ, ειναι το εκκλησακι της παναγιας της κρεμιωτισσας, που αγερωχο αγναντευει το πελογος και προστατευει τους ναυτικους.

----------


## Vortigern

*Εφτασα 17 χρονων για να δω τι κρυβεται στην μικρη βιβλιοθηκη που εχω στο σπιτι.Τοσα χρονια μου ηταν αδιαφορη*
*Ψαχνοντας βρισκεις ομως.*
*Βρικα λοιπον κατι βιβλια τα οποια περιεχουν πολλα παραθαλασσια εξωκκλησια τα οποια ειναι τραβηγμενα πριν 10-20 χρονια,το ποιο ωραιο που βρικα ειναι ενα βιβλιαρακι το οποιο μιλαει για την Χρυσοπηγη και συγκεκριμενα εχει τα θαυματα που εχει κανει.Ελπιζω να μην βγω πολυ εκτος θεματος,αλλα πιστευω οτι ειναι ενδιαφερων να μαθουμε κατι παραπανω για της ομορφες εκκλησιες που εχουμε στην Ελλαδα.*
*Παρακατω λοιπον βλεπουμε 2 απο τα ποιο ξακουστα θαυματα της Χρυσοπηγης* Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26867 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26868 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26869 
*Το βιβλιο ειναι αυτο*
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26871 
*και μια φωτο απο το βιβλιο... Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26872*

----------


## Vortigern

*Συνεχιζουμε με το απολυτικιο της Παναγιας Χρυσοπηγης και με 2 φωτο απο το τουριστικο βιβλιο του κ.Αντωνιου Γ. Τρουλλου.Η μια ειναι απο το Πανηγυρη που υποθετο ειναι πριν ακομα αρχισουν να ερχονται τα ταχυπλοα στον Ιερο βραχο,το καραβακι που ειναι στο μολο πρεπει να ειναι η το Παναγια Φανερωμενη η αμα παμε ακομα ποιο πισω ισως ειναι και το Αγιος Συμεον (Δυστιχως δν φαινετε σχεδον καθολου)
Αντωνη (Ροι) αν γνωριζεις κατι μπορεις να συμπληρωσεις....* 
* Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26875

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26876

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26877*

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Aψογος ο VORTIGERN οπως παντα :Very Happy: να εισαι καλα θανο :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

*Η Παναγια Κιτριανι βρισκεται απεναντι απο τον Πλατυ γιαλο της Σιφνου πανω σε ενα μικρο νησακι.Λενε πως αμα μυρισεις τον τοιχο τις εκκλησιας μυριζει κρασι γιατι οταν την εφτιαξαν χρησιμοποιησαν κρασι αντι για νερο,εγω προσωπικα εχω παει 2 φορες εκει και δν εκατσα να μυρισω τους τοιχους.Συγνωμη για την φωτο που ειναι στραβη ειναι απο το βιβλιο του κ.Αντωνιου Γ. Τρουλλου και δν καθεται ευκολα στο σκανερ * 

*Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26883*

----------


## notias

ΣΤΟ ΕΠΙΤΟΙΧΙΟ ΗΜΕΡΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΗΣ BLUE STAR ΓΙΑ ΤΟ 2009 
Ο ΑΓΙΟΣ ΙΣΙΔΟΡΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΛΕΡΟ !!!

----------


## Vortigern

*Ταξιαρχης του Βαθιου.Βρισκεται στο Βαθυ 12 χλμ απο το κεντρο και αξιζει να παει κανεις διοτι σε αυτην την παραλια μπορεις να βρεις πολλα απο πυλινα μεχρι και καλο φαγητο στα εστιατορια που υπαρχουν.Στην τριτη φωτο που βλεπουμε την πανοραμικη αποψη του Βαθιου μπορω να σας πω οτι ειναι το λιμανι που εχει μπει μεσα το Πρεβελη οταν εκανε δρομολογια στις Δυτικες πριν μερικα χρονια.Σκαναρισμενες φωτο..και ισιες! Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26971

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26972

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26973*

----------


## Leo

Νομίζω έχουμε ξεφύγει λίγο απο το θέμα μας. Το σκεπτικό είναι να φωτογραφίσουμε ένα εξωκκλήσι (με θαλασσινό τοπίο) ή θαλασσινό όνομα... (π.χ. Παναγία η Θαλλασσινή, Αη Νικολάδες, ο Αη Χαράλαμπος  στον βράχο, ο Αη Δημήτηρης που χαιερτούν τα βαπόρια κλπ.). Αυτό γίνεται με τον σεβασμό στην Ελληνική θρησκευτική παράδοση και στην σχέση του τοπίου, του ναού, του ξωκκλησιού με την θάλασσα. Περισσότερα απο αυτό νομίζω κουράζουν και χάνει την αίγλη του το θέμα. Μπορείτε να προτείνετε ενα βιβλίο σχετικό... αλλά δεν θα συμβούλευα να συνεχίσουμε αυτό το θέμα με σκαναρισμένες φωτογραφίες. Εξ αλλου δεν βιαζόμαστε..... κάποια στιγμή θα κάτσει να πάμε εμείς να το φωτογραφίσουμε. Τι λέτε?

----------


## Vortigern

> Νομίζω έχουμε ξεφύγει λίγο απο το θέμα μας. Το σκεπτικό είναι να φωτογραφίσουμε ένα εξωκκλήσι (με θαλασσινό τοπίο) ή θαλασσινό όνομα... (π.χ. Παναγία η Θαλλασσινή, Αη Νικολάδες, ο Αη Χαράλαμπος στον βράχο, ο Αη Δημήτηρης που χαιερτούν τα βαπόρια κλπ.). Αυτό γίνεται με τον σεβασμό στην Ελληνική θρησκευτική παράδοση και στην σχέση του τοπίου, του ναού, του ξωκκλησιού με την θάλασσα. Περισσότερα απο αυτό νομίζω κουράζουν και χάνει την αίγλη του το θέμα. Μπορείτε να προτείνετε ενα βιβλίο σχετικό... αλλά δεν θα συμβούλευα να συνεχίσουμε αυτό το θέμα με σκαναρισμένες φωτογραφίες. Εξ αλλου δεν βιαζόμαστε..... κάποια στιγμή θα κάτσει να πάμε εμείς να το φωτογραφίσουμε. Τι λέτε?


Nαι αμα ειναι ετσι τοτε ναι να σταμαστησουμε-σω...εχεις απολυτο δικιο

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια εικόνα ακόμα από την Παναγία τη Χρυσοπηγή που νομίζω ότι ταιριάζει με το θέμα αυτό.
Το καραβάκι της Χρυσοπηγής-τάμα του καπετάνιου που περνούσε ανοικτά με το καράβι του μέσα σε θαλασσοταραχή.
Έταξε ότι αν σωθεί το καράβι και οι άνθρωποί του, θα φέρει τάμα στη Χρυσοπηγή κάτι που να θυμίζει το καράβι του.
Το καράβι και οι ναυτικοί σώθηκαν και ο καπετάνιος έφερε το τάμα του στη Χρυσοπηγή.


Σ' αυτήν την εκκλησία βαπτίστηκα.
Ένα από τα πιο αγαπημένα μέρη στη Σίφνο.

Το καραβάκι της Χρυσοπηγής.JPG

----------


## Vortigern

Και ο Αγιος Χαραλαμπος οποιος βρισκεται απεναντι απο τον Σταυρο του Φαρου και την Χρυσοπηγη....

----------


## Leo

Ο καθεδρικός *Ναός* της Αγίας Τριάδας  στον Πειραιά

----------


## Vortigern

> Ο καθεδρικός *Ναός* της Αγίας Τριάδας στον Πειραιά


 
Καπου εκει πανω στα Sprinter πρεπει να ειμαι και εγω :Razz:

----------


## moutsokwstas

30.jpg

60.jpg
στην προκειμενη περιπτωση μπορει να μην ειναι καποιο γραφικο ξωκλησι, αλλα το ανεβαζω μια και ειναι πολυ κοντα στη θαλασσα (πανω απο την προκυμαια) και ειναι το πλεον επιβλητικο σημειο σε ολο το λιμανι της μυτιληνης μαζι με το καστρο και το αγαλμα της ελευθεριας. αναφερομαι στο *ναο του Αγ.Θεραποντα*, ο οποιος ειναι απο τους πλεον αναγνωρισιμους της μυτιληνης. λιγα λογια για την ιστορια του, χτιστηκε απο τον λεσβιο αρχιτεκτονα αργυρη αδαλη και τα εγκαινια του εγιναν το1935.α ο βασικος αρχιτεκτονικος ρυθμος του ειναι αυτος του εγγεγραμμενου σταυροειδους μετα του τρουλου. ο εξωτερικος διακοσμος ειναι δημιουργημα του επισης λεσβιου ζωγραφου και γλυπτη νικολαου κεσανλη. το ξυλογλυπτο τεμπλο του, ειναι εργο του 1915 κι εχει φιλοτεχνηθει απο τον δημητριο κοβαλα. προσφατα ο ναος εκλεισε, προκειμενου να γινουν οι απαραιτητες εργασιες αποκαταστασης ζημιων και συντηρησης. ο αγιος θεραπων δεν αποτελει το μητροπολιτικο ναο της πολης και πρωτευουσας του νησιου.

----------


## erwdios

Το εκκλησάκι της Αγίας Ειρήνης που βρίσκεται στην είσοδο του λιμανιού της Ίου

----------


## erwdios

Ο ¶γιος Νικόλαος που βρίσκεται στην γνωστή Κόκκινη Παραλία της Σαντορίνης

----------


## erwdios

Ακολουθούν διάφορες εκκλησίες από την Οία της Σαντορίνης, που όμως δε θυμάμαι σε ποιον ¶γιο είναι αφιερωμένες. Όποιος αναγνωρίσει καμία ας βοηθήσει.  :Very Happy:

----------


## erwdios

Από τα στενά στην Οία

----------


## erwdios

Στο γνωστό μέρος για το ηλιοβασίλεμα, αν κοιτάξεις γύρω σου βλέπεις κι άλλες εκκλησίες..

----------


## erwdios

Μια λίγο σκοτεινή

----------


## erwdios

Και μια από Ημεροβίγλι (Δυστυχώς σε τόσο ωραία μέρη, υπάρχουν κάποιες λεπτομέρειες που φαίνονται πολύ άσχημα).

----------


## erwdios

Η Αγία Τριάδα στο λιμάνι της Κορισσίας της Κέας

----------


## Leo

Το παρκκλήσι του *Αη Νικόλα* στο κτήμα της Σχολής Ναυτικών Δοκίμων στο Παλατάκι, Πειραιά.

----------


## moutsokwstas

βλεποντας τις φωτογραφιες κι αλλων μελων του φορουμ σε αυτη την ενοτητα, ενα πραγμα εχω να σχολιασω ο,τι ειναι πολυ ωραιες ολες ανεξαιρετως και μπραβο σε ολους σας!

----------


## Leo

και σε σένα μπράβο Κώστα που συμμετέχεις σ αυτό το θέμα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το εκκλησάκι του Σταυρού στην ανατολική είσοδο του στενού τοο Πόρου (37° 29,63' Β 23° 23,72' Α), παραλάσοντας την ¶κρα Σταυρός που προφανώς πήρε το όνομά της από το εκκλησάκι.

----------


## NAXOS

ΣΤΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΑΡΓΟΚΟΙΛΙ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΙΟ ΚΟΡΩΝΟΣ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΝΤΑΙ Η ΠΑΛΑΙΑ ΕΚΚΛΗΣΙΑ ΤΗς ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΝΕΟΑΝΕΓΕΙΡΟΜΕΝΗ ΛΙΓΑ ΜΕΤΡΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΜΑΚΡΥΑ.ΕΟΡΤΑΖΕΙ ΤΗ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΤΗΣ ΔΙΑΚΑΙΝΙΣΗΜΟΥ (ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ)ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΠΡΟΣΚΗΝΥΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΗΣΙΟΥ

all photos 065.jpg

all photos 081.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Βοριοδυτικα της Ναξου το μοναστηρι της Παναγιας Φανερωμενης επισης ενα απο τα μεγαλα προσκυνηματα του νησιου στις 15 Αυγουστου!!!
με θεα το απεραντο γαλαζιο του Αιγαιου!!! 
φωτο 1
φωτο 2

----------


## Natsios

Τα εκκλησάκια της Παναγίτσας  και του Σταυρού στα Κιόνια της Τήνου, δίπλα στο κύμα.

----------


## NAXOS

NA ΞΕΦΥΓΩ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ.....ΧΩΡΙΚΑ ΥΔΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ .ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ ΤΗΣ ΣΑΜΟΥ ,ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΘΕΣΗ.

HPIM0215.jpg

----------


## sylver23

ενα πολυ ομορφο ξωκλησσι στον κισσαμο κρητης

----------


## Leo

Ο *¶γιος Αντώνης* στον Μέγα Γυαλό της Βάρης, Σύρου. Ένα νέο σχετικά εκκλησάκι όπου φιλοξενείται και η η εικόνα της *Παναγιάς της  Θαλασσινής* που το καλοκαίρι γιορτάζεται με περίσσεια λαμπρότητα η χάρη της. Η λιτανεία της Εικόνας Της γίνεται εν πλώ με βάρκες και πολυπληθές εκκλησίασμα.

----------


## Leo

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Νάτσιο και ... εύχομαι με το καλό αυτό που περιμένετε να σας κάνει να  :Very Happy: . Ο ¶γιος Μάρκος στα Κιόνια της Τήνου.

----------


## erwdios

Το εκκλησάκι που βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι της Παροικιάς. Μια βοήθεια για το που είναι αφιερωμένο γιατί δε θυμάμαι... Πίσω, μέσα στα δέντρα, διακρίνεται και η Παναγία η Εκατονταπυλιανή, ένα από τα σημαντικότερα παλαιοχριστιανικά μνημεία της Ελλάδας που χρονολογείται από τον 4ο αι.

----------


## erwdios

¶λλο ένα ξωκκλήσι πάνω στο κύμα, έξω από το λιμάνι της Σχοινούσσας. Και δω χρειάζεται η βοήθεια κάποιου που το γνωρίζει.

----------


## erwdios

Αν και υπάρχει παλαιότερη καταχώρηση, βάζω 2 ακόμα φωτογραφίες από την Παναγία τη Μυρτιδιώτισσα που βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι της Νάξου.\

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Αν και υπάρχει παλαιότερη καταχώρηση, βάζω 2 ακόμα φωτογραφίες από την Παναγία τη Μυρτιδιώτισσα που βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι της Νάξου.\


να εισαι καλα για τις ομορφες πραγματικα φωτογραφιες, που ανεβασες.

----------


## moutsokwstas

1.jpg
ο αγιος θεραποντας δεσποζει στο λιμανι της μυτιληνης, αυτη τη φορα στο φως της ημερας και παρεα με τα καικια (απο το περιοδικο θαλασσινη αυρα ανοιξη 2008). περιμενουμε να ξεκινησουν οι εργασιες αποκαταστασης των ζημιων και να μας υποδεχτει και παλι.

----------


## moutsokwstas

συκαμια.jpg
το γραφικο και ξακουστο εκκλησακι του στρατη μυριβηλη-πηγη εμπνευσης του ομωνυμου μυθιστορηματος-απο μια αλλη οπτικη γωνια.

----------


## ζιζινι

panagia.jpg
η παναγια, η μεγαλυτερη εκκλησια της φολεγανδρου, που ειναι αφιερωμενη στην κοιμηση της θεοτοκου, σκαρφαλωμενη στο βραχο πανω απο τη χωρα.

----------


## Leo

Απο την Αρτάκη Ευβοίας ένα μικρό *κομψοτέχνημα* που δένει με όλα. Ο Αγιος Νικόλας σε θαλασσινό τοπίο και χιονισμένες βουνοκορφές.

----------


## mitsikos

> Το εκκλησάκι που βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι της Παροικιάς. Μια βοήθεια για το που είναι αφιερωμένο γιατί δε θυμάμαι... Πίσω, μέσα στα δέντρα, διακρίνεται και η Παναγία η Εκατονταπυλιανή, ένα από τα σημαντικότερα παλαιοχριστιανικά μνημεία της Ελλάδας που χρονολογείται από τον 4ο αι.


Μα φυσικά στον ¶γιο Νικόλαο

----------


## sylver23

το εκκλησάκι του Αγιου Νικολάου στον λιμενοβραχίωνα του λιμανιού της Κυλλήνης στις 28/02/2009 και με φοντο το Ανδρέας Κάλβος

----------


## Leo

Ο *¶γιος Νικόλας του Μώλου* στο λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου. Βοήθεια μας!!

----------


## sylver23

ενα πασχα που ειχα παει ζακυνθο ,αν θυμαμαι καλα πρεπει να ειχα κανει η ανασταση σε αυτη την εκκλησια ή ειχα παει στην ακολουθια του επιταφιου

----------


## Trakman

Ένα Εκκλησάκι το οποίο λάτρεψα από την πρώτη στιγμή που το είδα! Λιτό και απέρριτο, καταμεσής στο γαλάζιο πέλαγος, με συντροφιά τον λαμπερό Ήλιο! Για μένα σύμβολο για το πως πρέπει να'ναι η πίστη μας: απλή και ταπεινή, μακρία από στολισμούς και κοσμικότητες... Τέλοσπάντων!!
Βρίσκεται στην Κάλυμνο, δυστυχώς όμως δεν έμαθα σε ποιον ¶γιο είναι αφιερωμένο. Ο φίλος esperos όμως είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα βοηθήσει!
Αφιερώνεται σ'αυτόν λοιπόν και στο Leo που ξέρω ότι του αρέσουν τέτοια Ξωκλήσια!!

----------


## esperos

> Ένα Εκκλησάκι το οποίο λάτρεψα από την πρώτη στιγμή που το είδα! Λιτό και απέρριτο, καταμεσής στο γαλάζιο πέλαγος, με συντροφιά τον λαμπερό Ήλιο! Για μένα σύμβολο για το πως πρέπει να'ναι η πίστη μας: απλή και ταπεινή, μακρία από στολισμούς και κοσμικότητες... Τέλοσπάντων!!
> Βρίσκεται στην Κάλυμνο, δυστυχώς όμως δεν έμαθα σε ποιον ¶γιο είναι αφιερωμένο. Ο φίλος esperos όμως είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα βοηθήσει!
> Αφιερώνεται σ'αυτόν λοιπόν και στο Leo που ξέρω ότι του αρέσουν τέτοια Ξωκλήσια!!


Το  νησάκι  έχει  το  όνομα  ''Του  Σαρρή  το  νησί ''  και  το  εκκλησάκι  είναι  του  Αγίου  Ισιδώρου.

----------


## Trakman

> Το νησάκι έχει το όνομα ''Του Σαρρή το νησί '' και το εκκλησάκι είναι του Αγίου Ισιδώρου.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## erwdios

> Μα φυσικά στον ¶γιο Νικόλαο


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

ekklhsia salamina.JPG
φευγοντας απο περαμα για παλουκια σαλαμινας, σε πρωτο πλανο εμφανιζεται η εκκλησια αυτη, ξερει κανεις που ειναι αφιερωμενη (ονομασια)? εψαξα αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω κατι.

----------


## Thanasis89

Ερχόμενος από Χανιά τις προάλλες πήγα μια βόλτα στην Γεωργιούπολη ! Ανακάλυψα αυτό το υπέροχο εκκλησάκι του Αη Νικόλα πάνω στο νερό, το οποίο κοσμεί την είσοδο του λιμανιού ! Σας το χαρίζω με αγάπη από την Κρήτη !

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32987
> φευγοντας απο περαμα για παλουκια σαλαμινας, σε πρωτο πλανο εμφανιζεται η εκκλησια αυτη, ξερει κανεις που ειναι αφιερωμενη (ονομασια)? εψαξα αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω κατι.


 λες κι εβαλα κουιζ, καλα κανεις δεν ξερει που ειναι αφιερωμενη η εκκλησια της φωτο? για ψαχτειτε, αλλιως θα παω ο ιδιος εκει να μαθω εν τελει.

----------


## sea world

> λες κι εβαλα κουιζ, καλα κανεις δεν ξερει που ειναι αφιερωμενη η εκκλησια της φωτο? για ψαχτειτε, αλλιως θα παω ο ιδιος εκει να μαθω εν τελει.


NOMIZW (SYMFWNA ME PLHROFORIES MANARO-KATOIKOY :Razz: ) OTI EINAI H AGIA BARBARA FILE moutsokwstas!

----------


## Leo

Ο *¶γιος Πέτρος* στο Σούνιο, ένα αγαπημένο εκκλησάκι κοντα στο Σούνιο. Αφιρωμένη στους κολλητούς μου για να θυμηθούμε όσα όμορφα περάσαμε μαζί στη  παραλία..... (αποκάτω).  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

Εκανα μια βολτιτσα προχθες απο Ραφήνα και μπορω να πω οτι το χαρηκα παρα πολυ.Τέλειος καιρος.
Φυσικά επισκέφτηκα και τον Αγιο Νικόλα.Ενα απο τα πιο γραφικά εκκλησάκια που έχω δει.Απο μικρό παιδι όποτε πηγαινα βολτα στην Ραφηνα παντα επισκεπτόμουν το εκκλησάκι ,έστω με το αμαξι μια βολτα χωρις να σταματησω.
Εκει κλεινει παντα η βολτα και παίρνω το δρόμο του γυρισμου για την φασαριοζικη Αθηνα.
1.Ολο το μεγαλειο του 
2.Καμπαναριο με απιστευτη θεα

----------


## Nick_Pet

Εκκλησίες στα μαγευτικά Φηρά στη Σαντορίνη. Δυστυχώς δε γνωρίζω πού είναι αφιερωμένες.
DSC02963-2.JPG

DSC02993-2.JPG

DSC02998-2.JPG

----------


## sylver23

Μια ακομα φώτο του Αγιου Νικολα στην Ραφήνα με τον ηλιο να τον λουζει  λες και υπαρχει ενα  φωτοστέφανο γυρω του

----------


## sylver23

Τον Αγιο Νικολα στην Ραφηνα πολλοι τον εχουμε φωτογραφησει.
Αλλα ξεχναμε κατι.
Απο κατω υπαρχει και δευτερη εκκλησια που ειναι η Αγια Μαρινα και για να το πω πιο σωστα ,πανω απο την Αγια Μαρινα εχει χτιστει ο Αι Νικολας!!
Η εισοδος της εκκλησιας ειναι στα αριστερα οπως κοιταμε την θαλασσα  αλλα δυστυχως ειναι μονιμα κλειδωμενη.

----------


## Eng

Ο Αγιος Νικολακης, από τα χαρακτηριστικότερα ξωκλήσσια του Παγασιτικού Κολπου.

----------


## mike_rodos

Το ξωκλήσι των Αγίων Αποστόλων στο Φαληράκι της Ρόδου, βρίσκεται στη είσοδο του αλιευτικού καταφύγιου, με τρομερή θέα προς το γαλάζιο μας Αιγαίο! Βέβαια τα χρώματα ταιριάζουν περισσότερο σε Κυκλάδες, αλλά εδώ κάνουμε την εξέρεση και βρισκόμαστε Ρόδο! 

DSCN0541.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

Θα ηθελα να πω κατι εντελως πληροφοριακα το οποιο και εγω σημερα το εμαθα.Φυσικα οποιος δν θελει να το διαβασει απλα το προσπερναει.
Εχει να κανει με την Παναγια την Χρυσοπηγη,την πολυουχο του νησιου μας.Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι μεσα στην εκκλησια υπαρχη ενα καραβακι κρεμασμενο απο την οροφη το οποιο καραβακι δν ειναι ενα απλο καραβακι,μολις σημερα εμαθα απο ενα σπουδαιο δασκαλο και ανθρωπο οτι αναλογα με τον καιρο που υπαρχη το καραβακι γυριζει αντιθετα,δηλαδη για να εχει τον καιρο στην πλωρη.Περιεργο και συγχρονος ομορφω.

Ακομα αλλο ενα ειναι οτι οσες φορες προσπαθησε καποιος πανυγηρας να παρει την εικονα εκτος Σιφνου χαλουσε ο καιρος και γυρνουσε πισω το καραβι.

Ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασα
Καλη Ανασταση σε ολους.......

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Vortigern, το καραβάκι της Χρυσοπηγής πρέπει να είναι αυτό εδώ

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=45230&page=9

----------


## Vortigern

> Φίλε Vortigern, το καραβάκι της Χρυσοπηγής πρέπει να είναι αυτό εδώ
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=45230&page=9


 
Ναι Αντωνη αυτο ειναι.Δν θυμομουν οτι υπηρχε συγνωμμη.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## ελμεψη

Το εκκλησάκι του Αγίου Θωμά στο Πέδι της Σύμης ένα ηλιόλουστο μεσημέρι.

----------


## ελμεψη

Το μοναστήρι της Παναγίας της Υπακοής στη Νίμο της Σύμης που γιορτάζει στις 23 Αυγούστου.

----------


## ελμεψη

Το μοναστήρι της Αναλήψεως στη Σύμη.Πρόσβαση υπάρχει μόνο από θαλάσσης.

----------


## Leo

Το μικρό εκκλησάκι του *Αη Νικόλα* στον ντόκο του λιμανιού της Αίγινας!

----------


## Leo

Ο ¶γιος Σπυρίδωνας, *ο πολιούχος* της πόλης και του Μεγάλου Λιμανιού του Πειραιά

----------


## Leo

Για τον Θάνο (Vortigern) που έχει γεννέθλια σε λίγα λεπτά, θέλω να ευχηθώ να είναι πάντα καλά και ατόφιος, όπως είναι μέχρι σήμερα.
Μιας κι έχεις δώσει πάρα πολλά σ αυτήν εδώ την ενότητα, αφιερωμένες απο την Αρχόντισα των Κυκλάδων οι εκκλησίες της φωτογραφίας. 
(από κάτω προς τα πάνω λοιπόν Ο ¶γιος Νικόλας, Η Ανάσταση και Ο ¶γιος Γεώργιος στην ¶νω Σύρο).

Χρόνια Πολλά!!

P11608681.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

> Για τον Θάνο (Vortigern) που έχει γεννέθλια σε λίγα λεπτά, θέλω να ευχηθώ να είναι πάντα καλά και ατόφιος, όπως είναι μέχρι σήμερα.
> Μιας κι έχεις δώσει πάρα πολλά σ αυτήν εδώ την ενότητα, αφιερωμένες απο την Αρχόντισα των Κυκλάδων οι εκκλησίες της φωτογραφίας. 
> (από κάτω προς τα πάνω λοιπόν Ο ¶γιος Νικόλας, Η Ανάσταση και Ο ¶γιος Γεώργιος στην ¶νω Σύρο).
> 
> Χρόνια Πολλά!!
> 
> P11608681.jpg


 
Να εισαι καλα Λεο...σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την αφιερωση σου και τα καλα σου λογια!!!!Ευχαριστω!!! :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Το εξωκλήσι του *Σταυρού* στην Τήνο. Εμφανή τα σημάδια του αρχαίου λιμανιού της Τήνου... Αφιερωμένο στο Νάτσιο  :Wink: .

----------


## roussosf

το εξωκλλησι του Αγ Πέτρου στην Χαλακια στην Τηνο απεναντι ειναι η Ανδρος

DSC01386.JPG

----------


## erwdios

Ο ¶γ. Νικόλας στη Χώρα της Μυκόνου

----------


## erwdios

¶λλο ένα ξωκλήσι στη Χώρα της Μυκόνου

----------


## moutsokwstas

agios ermogenis.jpg

agois ermogenis 2.jpg
το ομορφο εκκλησακι του αγ.ερμογενη (λουτρα) λεσβου, το οποιο βρισκεται στη νοτια μερια του νησιου, στην χερσονησο της αμαλης. εξισου γραφικη και η ομορφη παραλια, με τα πευκα να ορθωνονται απο πανω της, χαριζοντας μια ομορφη εικονα.

----------


## Leo

Ο *¶γιος Ισίδωρος* στην ομώνυμη παραλία της Αντίκυρας, Βοιωτίας!

----------


## Leo

Ο ενοριακός ναός του *Αγίου Νικολάου* στην Αντίκυρα, Βοιωτίας με μια ιδιαίτερη αρχιτεκτονική. Φωτογραφία τραγηγμένη απο τον λόφο του Προφήτη Ηλία ο οποίος παρέχει στον επισκέπτη φανταστική θέα (σχεδόν αερο-φωτογρφία).

----------


## rjjjh2004

Η Αγία Ειρήνη στο λιμάνι της Ίου φωτογραφημένη από τον Κάμπο.

DSCN0302b.JPG

----------


## Vortigern

Η Αγια Ειρηνη στο λιμανι τις Ιου....

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΜΥΡΙΝΑΣ.
DSCN1645.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΥΤΣΟΥΜΠΑΡΑ . ΚΡΑΤΗΓΟΣ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗΣ.
Pict2000155.jpg

----------


## Leo

Η *Αγία Θέκλα* στον Μέγα Γυαλό της Σύρου.

----------


## Leo

Στην διαδρομή απο την Ιτέα για το Γαλαξίδι θα συναντήσετε το πρώτο νησάκι με τον *¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο*, ενώ μέσα απο το Γαλαξίδι θα δείτε ένα άλλο νησάκι που το στολίζει ο *¶γιος Γεώργιος*.

----------


## Leo

Ο μεγαλοπρεπής και περίλαμπρος Ναός του *Αγίου Νικολάου* στο Γαλαξίδι. Το στολίδι της πόλης, μιας πόλης με ναυτική παράδοση που αξίζει να επισκευθείτε.

----------


## ελμεψη

Το εκλησσακι του Αγιου Νικολαου μικρο αλλα επιβλητικο στο λιμανι της Κυλληνης αποτελει το ιδιατερο κοσμημα του λιμανιου.Απο μπροστα και στο πλαι.

----------


## DimitrisT

Ένα ξωκλήσι σ'ένα νησάκι  έξω από το λιμάνι των Οινουσσών .
DSCF1322.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΤΗ ΜΥΡΙΝΑ.ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΕΝΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ ΣΤΙΣ 8 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ 2009.
DSCN4603.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

Ένα ξωκλήσι έξω από το λιμάνι των Οινουσσών .

----------


## Leo

Ο Αη Σώστης στην Τήνο

----------


## NAXOS

ΤΟ ΕΚΚΛΗΣΑΚΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΙΟΥ ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΡΗ ΤΟΥ ΟΡΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΑΛΙΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΡΑΝ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΕΚΚΛΗΣΑΚΙ.

IMG_2064.JPG

IMG_2063.JPG

IMG_2061.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

Ένα ξωκλήσι στις Οινούσσες
DSCF1321.jpg

----------


## erwdios

Ο Ιερός Ναός της Αναστάσεως στη Σύρο

----------


## τοξοτης

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23813
> το συγκεκριμενο εκκλησακι, η εκκλησια το συναντα κανεις ερχομενος για το λιμανι της συρου. δεν γνωριζω το ονομα του αγιου/ιας στο οποιο ειναι ταγμενο. οι φιλοι μας απο τη συρο θα γνωριζουν καλυτερα απο μας, να μας πουν γι αυτο..


 
Λίγο καθυστερημένα γιατί τώρα το είδα .Δεν είναι εκκλησάκι , κοτζάμ εκκλησία είναι.

Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία 
Να βάλω καί γω καμία (Ιούλιος 2005)

MITILINI (10).jpg

MITILINI (11).jpg

MITILINI (15).jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

...............Είναι εκκλησάκι ερημικό το σήμαντρο του δε κτυπά............

Παραμελημένο εκκλησάκι του Αγ.Νικολάου στην ομώνυμη παραλία στα Κύθηρα (συνέχεια της Πλατειάς ¶μμου και προς το φάρο Μουδαρίου) 

Ε ας δούμε και κανένα παραμελημένο

HPIM1736.JPG

----------


## Leo

Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον φίλο kapas, που σήμερα γιορτάζει. 
Το εκκλησάκι του Αγίου Αλεξάνδρου στο χωριό μου, σημαιοστολισμένο και γιορτινό. 

Χρόνια Πολλά Αλέξη  :Very Happy: 

P1220746alex.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Santa Maria della Salute, Canale Della Giudecca, Βενετία.

Αφιερωμένη στο Leo, ανταπόδωση για το αριστούργημα που μου αφιέρωσε!!

----------


## angelmethoni

Το εκκλησακι της Αγιας Μαρινας βρισκεται πανω στο νησι Αγια Μαρινα ανοιχτα της Μεθωνης.Το εκκλησακι ειναι το μονο κτισμα που βρισκεται πανω στο μικρο νησι και το επισκεπτοντε πληθως κοσμου ανημερα της εορτης της Αγιας Μαρινας στις 17 Ιουλιου αλλα και απο την πρηγουμενη μερα για την τελεση του εσπερινου.Αρκετοι ανθρωποι μενουν μεσα στο νησι το βραδυ της 16ης Ιουλιου μεχρι την επομενη μερα οπου ειναι η  γιορτη της Αγιας Μαρινας.
το παλιο εκκλησακι
agia marina.JPG
το εκκλησακι ξημερωματα 17ης Ιουλιου
agia marina 2.JPG
agia marina 3.JPG

----------


## Leo

Ο Αη Νικόλας στα Σελίνια της Σαλαμίνας, κυριολεκτικά μέσα στην θάλσσσα. Φύλακας στο μικρό λιμανάκι ο ατίθασος Μπόμπ Σφουγκαράκης που συνδέει τα Σελίνια με τον Πειραιά.

P1230405.jpg

----------


## erwdios

Ο Ναός του Αγ. Γεωργίου που βρίσκεται στο Καστελόριζο.

----------


## erwdios

Η ίδια εκκλησία όπως φαίνεται προσεγγίζοντας το Καστελόριζο

----------


## erwdios

Η Παναγιά η Τσαμπίκα στον ομώνυμο λόφο της Ρόδου.

----------


## erwdios

Ο Ναός του Ευαγγελισμού στη Ρόδο. Πρώην καθολικός καθεδρικός ναός του Αγίου Ιωάννου στο Μανδράκι, αποτελεί την ανοικοδόμηση του ναού του Αγίου Ιωάννου του Βαπτιστού των Ιπποτών που είχε καταστραφεί το 1856, πιθανόν από την ανάφλεξη της πυρίτιδας που είχε αποθηκευτεί στους υπόγειους χώρους της. Γι' αυτό το λόγο είναι η μόνη Ορθόδοξη εκκλησία που το ιερό της δεν έχει κατεύθυνση προς την Ανατολή.

----------


## cataman

*ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ*
Ένα νεόκτιστο εκκλησάκι στον οικισμό Παραλία Δαιμονιάς Λακωνίας, με αιγαιοπελαγίτικη αρχιτεκτονική, το οποίο δεσπόζει της περιοχής με απεριόριστη θέα στο Λακωνικό Κόλπο.
Δυστηχώς η μοναδική φωτογραφία που τράβηξα και αυτή με αρκετό ζούμ.
Σόρυ για την ανάληση.

Ag_Marina.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Βρισκόμαστε λίγο έξω απο ένα χωριό της Ικαρίας ,τους Βρακάδες , που βρίσκεται βορειοδυτικά του νησιού.
Κάποιος με γούστο έχτισε δίπλα στο σπίτι του αυτό το καταπληκτικό εκκλησάκι με την απέραντη θέα στο Ικάριο Πέλαγος.

----------


## roussosf

> Βρισκόμαστε λίγο έξω απο ένα χωριό της Ικαρίας ,τους Βρακάδες , που βρίσκεται βορειοδυτικά του νησιού.
> Κάποιος με γούστο έχτισε δίπλα στο σπίτι του αυτό το καταπληκτικό εκκλησάκι με την απέραντη θέα στο Ικάριο Πέλαγος.


sylver23 πιστευω να ειναι ευλογημενο και το κρασι που βγαζουν τα κληματα διπλα του

----------


## sylver23

Μπορούμε να το δοκιμάσουμε κάποια στιγμή...αλλα προσοχή βαράει... :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

Σαν να το ξεχάσαμε το θέμα.

Ένα πανέμορφο εκκλησάκι του Αγίου Γεωργίου σε πολύ ωραία τοποθεσία. 
Βρίσκετε στο δυτικότερο άκρο του νησιού στο ακρωτήριο Δράκανο κάτω απο τον πύργο του Δρακάνου.Η πρόσβαση γίνεται με μονοπάτι.
Αμα συνεχίσεις το μονοπάτι συναντάς δύο παραλιες που έχουν πάρει το όνομα τους απο το εκκλησάκι

----------


## roussosf

Να βαλω και εγω αλλον ενα Αγ Γεωργιο στην Αζολιμνο στη Συρο http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=11774

----------


## Μπαρμπαρόσα

Το εκλησακι πριν την εκατονταπυλιανη ειναι ο αγιος Νικολαος φιλε.

----------


## Leo

Ένα όμορφο ιδιόκτητο εκκλησάκι, γι αυτό και δεν γνωρίζω σε ποιον ¶γιο είναι αφιερωμένο, στην περιοχή Κόμιτο, Ποσειδωνίας της Σύρου.

----------


## NAXOS

Ο ....ΤΟΥΡΙΣΤΑΣ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΗΣΙΟΥ ΜΑΣ . Ο ΑΓΙΟΣ ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΜΟΝΥΜΗ ΠΑΡΑΛΙΑ . ΠΕΝΗΝΤΑ ΜΕΤΡΑ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ. ΤΥΧΕΡΟΣ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΛΟΓΩ ΘΕΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΑΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IMG_2064-1.JPG

IMG_2061-1.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Συλβέστρε ήταν από την παράκαμψη που κάναμε κατα 'κει ;  :Razz:  Δεν μας Χάλασε εεε ;

----------


## τοξοτης

> sylver23 πιστευω να ειναι ευλογημενο και το κρασι που βγαζουν τα κληματα διπλα του


 Με συγχωρείς φίλε μου (τώρα το είδα) αλλά το κρασί είναι πάντα ευλογημένο όπου και να φυτρώσει.

----------


## Leo

Ο ¶γιος Σπυρίδωνας στη Ζάκυνθο

----------


## Nick_Pet

Ο ναός των Ταξιαρχών, στην Ηρακλειά.
DSC03632.JPG

DSC03633.JPG

DSC03634.JPG

Και μία πιο γενική, αλλά από κινητό.
Εικόνα(375).jpg

----------


## Leo

Το ξωκλήσι του Αγίου Κυριακού στο δρόμο προς Σούδα, αμέσως μετά την θέση Καλάμι....

Στον ndmitr93 τον οποίο και ευχαριστώ που ανακαλύψε το όνομα.

----------


## NAXOS

TΟ ΕΚΚΛΗΣΑΚΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΙΟΥ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΛΙΓΑ ΜΕΤΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΣΤΙΚΗ ΠΑΡΑΛΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΟΛΗΣ ΜΑΣ

IMG_3196.JPG

IMG_3200.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

> Το ξωκλήσι του Αγίου Κυριακού στο δρόμο προς Σούδα, αμέσως μετά την θέση Καλάμι....
> 
> Στον ndmitr93 τον οποίο και ευχαριστώ που ανακαλύψε το όνομα.


Και έψαχνα να βρω αυτό το θέμα και σήμερα μόλις το αντλήφθην!!!!! :Very Happy: 
Εγώ θα βάλω την τριμάρτυρη.....λίγα μέτρα από το λιμάνι των Χανίων.... :Wink: 
IMG_0132.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ο ¶γιος Παντελεήμωνας, στη Κακιά Θάλασσα της Κερατέας,

----------


## Leo

Η Αγιά Σωτήρα, στο Βαθύ της Ιθάκης, δια χειρός frost.

----------


## Leo

Δεν ξέρω τον ¶γιο που είναι αφιερωμένο αυτό το μικρό πανέμορφο εκκλησάκι, πάνω την ταράτσα ενός κτηρίου στον Σκαραμαγκά, αλλά είναι μοναδικός συνδιασμός εκκλησιάς, βαποριού και θάλασσας. 
*Για όλους εσάς*, μα κυρίως στους Φώτη (στον οποίο ανοίκει και η έκφραση) και τον φίλο μου τον mastrokosta.

----------


## Natsios

Μα που πας και τα βρίσκεις!! Εκκλησάκι στην ταράτσα :Confused:  Έλα Παναϊα μ

----------


## Rocinante

> Μα που πας και τα βρίσκεις!! Εκκλησάκι στην ταράτσα Έλα Παναϊα μ


 Ρε συ πατριδα. Βλεπεις που υπαρχουν κι αλλοι που μας ανταγωνιζονται στην ευρυματικοτητα; Αυτο δεν το ειχαμε σκεφτει.  :Very Happy:

----------


## cataman

Ένα πολύ μικρό ξωκλήσι αφιερωμένο στην Αγ. Δημήτριο, ακριβώς πάνω στο κύμα στην Ελιά Μολάων Λακωνίας.

P131209_091.JPG
P131209_092.JPG
P131209_093.JPG

----------


## zozef

Το εξωκλησι του *Αγ Στεφανου* στη Συρο,που σημερα ειχε πανυγηρι.
PC210021.JPG

PC210033.JPG

PC210035.JPG

----------


## roussosf

> Το εξωκλησι του *Αγ Στεφανου* στη Συρο,που σημερα ειχε πανυγηρι.
> PC210021.JPG
> 
> PC210033.JPG
> 
> PC210035.JPG


μπραβο παρα πολυ καλες 
ηθελε και λιγο θαλασσα

----------


## zozef

*Χρονια πολλα* σε οσους εορταζουν σημερα
PC210034.JPG

----------


## Natsios

Τι λέτε ρε παιδιά:shock:? Εχεις τέτοιες ομορφιές στη Σύρο? 
Καταπληκτικό. Και του χρόνου, να είσαι καλά zozef

----------


## τοξοτης

*Σ*ύρος ή *Σ*ύρα

*Ι*στορία , *Π*ολιτισμός , *Α*ρχοντιά . *Φ*υσικές ομορφιές κλπ κλπ

Το μικρό νησί με το μεγάλο λιμάνι και που δε πιστεύω να υπάρχει άλλο μεγαλύτερο ή μικρότερο που να έχει τέτοια ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση με όλα τα άλλα νησιά.

Και δεν είμαι και............ Συριανός

----------


## NAXOS

To εκκλησακι ΤΗΣ ΓΕΝΝΗΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΥΡΙΟΥ στη περιοχη των Εγγαρων.
Σκαρφαλωμενο σ ενα αποτομο βουνο εορταζει την επομενη των Χριστουγεννων. Χωρις θεα θαλασσα αλλα με φοβερη θεα σε καταπρασινη περιοχη που τη διασχιζει ποταμι.

IMG_3678.JPG

IMG_3682-1.JPG

IMG_3688.JPG

IMG_3689-1.JPG

----------


## roussosf

> Τι λέτε ρε παιδιά:shock:? Εχεις τέτοιες ομορφιές στη Σύρο? 
> Καταπληκτικό. Και του χρόνου, να είσαι καλά zozef


και ακομα δεν εχει δει τιποτα

----------


## Leo

Ο ¶γιος Ανδρέας στον Ορωπό.

----------


## corazon

> To εκκλησακι ΤΗΣ ΓΕΝΝΗΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΥΡΙΟΥ στη περιοχη των Εγγαρων.
> Σκαρφαλωμενο σ ενα αποτομο βουνο εορταζει την επομενη των Χριστουγεννων. Χωρις θεα θαλασσα αλλα με φοβερη θεα σε καταπρασινη περιοχη που τη διασχιζει ποταμι.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70364
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70365
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70366
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70367


Αχ!!!! Ναξουλα μου αγαπημενη!!!!!!!!! Πολυ ωραιες φωτο!!

----------


## zozef

Ο Αγ Σωστης στο Σκυλαντάρ της..........!!!!!!
P1090099NA.JPG

----------


## roussosf

> Ο Αγ Σωστης στο Σκυλαντάρ της..........!!!!!!
> P1090099NA.JPG


κανουμε και ταξιδια εξωτερικο 
το διαβατηριο να προσεχεις να μην το χασεις

----------


## τοξοτης

> κανουμε και ταξιδια εξωτερικο 
> το διαβατηριο να προσεχεις να μην το χασεις


Απορία : Το διαβατήριο είναι αρκετό ή θέλει και βίζα ??

----------


## zozef

> Απορία : Το διαβατήριο είναι αρκετό ή θέλει και βίζα ??


 Εχω διπλωματικη αδεια απο το Υ/ΕΞ

----------


## Tsikalos

Στις 10 Αυγούστου του 2002, όπως γράφει η πίσω πλευρά της φώτο ταξίδεψα από Τήνο-Ηράκλειο με το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ. Ήταν η εποχή που όχι μόνο είχαμε σύνδεση, αλλά διαλέγαμε και πότε θα κάνουμε το δρομολόγιο. Η άνοδος βραδινή με το ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ φίσκα με άφιξη πρωί στην Τήνο. 
Δεν ξέρω το όνομα της Εκκλησίας αλλά γράφω πίσω ότι είναι στην Ίο, οπότε 99.9% εκεί είναι. Όποιος γνωρίζει ας το προσθέσει.

Church_IOS2002.jpg

----------


## zozef

Το καμπαναριο της Αγιας Ζωνης στα Ιστερνια Τηνου στο βαθος διακρινοντε τα Γιουρα
P1080055NA.JPG

----------


## rjjjh2004

> Στις 10 Αυγούστου του 2002, όπως γράφει η πίσω πλευρά της φώτο ταξίδεψα από Τήνο-Ηράκλειο με το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ. Ήταν η εποχή που όχι μόνο είχαμε σύνδεση, αλλά διαλέγαμε και πότε θα κάνουμε το δρομολόγιο. Η άνοδος βραδινή με το ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ φίσκα με άφιξη πρωί στην Τήνο.  
> Δεν ξέρω το όνομα της Εκκλησίας αλλά γράφω πίσω ότι είναι στην Ίο, οπότε 99.9% εκεί είναι. Όποιος γνωρίζει ας το προσθέσει.


 Είναι η Αγία Ειρήνη στο λιμάνι της Ίου και μάλιστα πρό του 2004 τότε που κινδύνευε το κρηπίδωμά της να βρεθεί στη θάλασσα...

----------


## Tsikalos

Φίλε ευχαριστώ. Το σημείωσα ήδη στη πίσω μεριά της φωτογραφίας

----------


## zozef

Ο Αγιος Φανουριος στο Κορθι της Ανδρου
Α P2110046NA.JPG

----------


## Leo

Ο ¶γιος Ανδρέας, είναι το πρώτο κόσμημα που αντικρίζει κανείς φτάνοντας στο Βαθύ της Ιθάκης, κάτω από τα χαλάσματα ενός γκρεμισμένου φάρου.

----------


## Nick_Pet

Ο μεγαλοπρεπής ναός του Αγ. Θεράπωντα, στη Μυτιλήνη.
DSC04675.JPG

DSC04704.JPG

DSC04705.JPG

DSC04706.JPG

----------


## Nick_Pet

Ο ναός του Αγ. Νικολάου, στη Μύκονο,
DSC04484.JPG
DSC04494.JPG
DSC04498.JPG

ο οποίος, όπως φαίνεται παρακάτω, χρονολογείται από το 1772.
DSC04497.JPG

----------


## Leo

Ο ¶γιος Νικόλας στην περιοχή Ξένο της Σαλαμίνας.

DSCN5478AINIKO.jpg

----------


## zozef

Σημειο αναφορας αφιξης στη Παρο
P4010158NA.JPG

----------


## Leo

Η Αγία Θεοδώρα, στους ¶γιους Θεοδώρους, Αττικής.

P1290918.jpg

----------


## roussosf

προς τους Leo & zozef
ευλογησον Δεσποταααα

----------


## Leo

Η Αγία ¶ννα στην Αζόλιμνο της Σύρου!

DSCN6918aganna.JPG

----------


## roussosf

> Η Αγία ¶ννα στην Αζόλιμνο της Σύρου!
> 
> DSCN6918aganna.JPG


αλλοιμονο να μην μεινουν παραπονουμενες και το σοι μας

----------


## zozef

Αγ Δημητριος ειναι αναμεσε τη Σαντα Μαργαριτα και του φαρου της Λιβαδας στη Τηνο
TNS 034NA.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Αγ Δημητριος ειναι αναμεσε τη Σαντα Μαργαριτα και του φαρου της Λιβαδας στη Τηνο
> TNS 034NA.jpg


 Και φοβερος ψαροτοπος  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## zozef

> Και φοβερος ψαροτοπος


 Και οχι μονο!!

----------


## roussosf

> Και οχι μονο!!


εχει και πολά αγρια οπως αγριοκουνελα αγριοκατσικα κα...............

----------


## zozef

> εχει και πολά αγρια οπως αγριοκουνελα αγριοκατσικα κα...............


TNS 029NA.jpg
Kαι ειναι λιγο απλησιαστα!

----------


## roussosf

> TNS 029NA.jpg
> Kαι ειναι λιγο απλησιαστα!


 αυτα ειναι ευκολα 
τα χτυπας με το ψαροτουφεκο
και μην γελασει κανεις γιατι στην Τηνο ολα γινονται

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Ο Αι-Νικολας στην Παλια Καμενη της Σαντορινης

----------


## Trakman

Σύρος, το εκκλησάκι της Αναλήψεως, λίγο πριν την ανατολή...
Για τους Leo, zozef, roussosf, Nikos V!

Trakakis_P7102676.jpg

----------


## zozef

> Σύρος, το εκκλησάκι της Αναλήψεως, λίγο πριν την ανατολή...
> Για τους Leo, zozef, roussosf, Nikos V!
> 
> Trakakis_P7102676.jpg


Ερωτηση....... ετσι........!Εκεινες τις μερες *κοιμηθηκες* καθολου?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Σύρος, το εκκλησάκι της Αναλήψεως, λίγο πριν την ανατολή...
> Για τους Leo, zozef, roussosf, Nikos V!
> 
> Trakakis_P7102676.jpg


Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια!!! Αψογος ο φιλος Trakman!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Σύρος, το εκκλησάκι της Αναλήψεως, λίγο πριν την ανατολή...
> Για τους Leo, zozef, roussosf, Nikos V!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 100850



Πραγματικα πολυ ωραια φωτο.Θελω νασου πω φιλε Trakman οτι στο θεμα της φωτογραφιας εισαι απο τους καλυτερους στο φορουμ και ενδεχομενα να κανεις και αλλα πραγματα με τις φωτο, πιο αποδοτικα.Αυτα τα εχουμε πει και κατ ιδιαν

----------


## Trakman

> Ερωτηση....... ετσι........!Εκεινες τις μερες *κοιμηθηκες* καθολου?



¶μα μπλέξεις με "κακές" παρέες...!!!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 


Γιώργο και Κώστα σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το μπραβο το αξιζεις, το κερδισες, ειναι δικο σου!

----------


## vinman

> Σύρος, το εκκλησάκι της Αναλήψεως, λίγο πριν την ανατολή...
> Για τους Leo, zozef, roussosf, Nikos V!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 100850


Φανταστική Γιώργο!! :Wink:

----------


## NAXOS

H ANATOΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΗΛΙΟΥ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΜΠΑΝΑΡΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΙΟΥ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΜΟΝΥΜΗ ΠΑΡΑΛΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΧΩΡΑΣ

IMG_6131-1.JPG

IMG_6044.JPG

----------


## karavofanatikos

Φίλε NAXOS η φωτογραφία σου είναι το κάτι άλλο. Απ' τις συλλεκτικές. Μπράβο σου!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το εκκλησάκι της Αγίας Παρασκευής στη δυτική πλευρά των Σπετσών στη θέση 37° 15,62' Β 23° 06,65 Α την παραμονή της γιορτής στις 25/7.

Το πανηγύρι της Αγίας Παρασκευής είναι από τα μεγαλύτερα των Σπετσών. Παλιά ο κόσμος πήγαινε από την παραμονή και έμενε εκέι τη νύχτα σε αυτοσχέδια αντίσκηνα από σεντόνια, πανιά από βάρκες κ.λπ. (ναι τις εποχές που κανένας δεν είχε ακούσει τη λέξη κάμπινγκ). Έρχονταν οι ψαράδες με τις ψαριές και έψηναν τα ψάρια στην παραλία και γλεντούσαν. 

Είχα χρόνια να πάω δυστυχώς δεν έχω κάποια φωτογραφία πρίν από τη φωτιά του 2000 οι πληγές της ακόμα δεν έχουν επουλωθεί.=, φανταστήτε όσο βλέπει το μάτι σου να είναι πράσινο.
AgParaskevi.jpg
AgParaskevi1.jpg
Spetsescomp.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας μου επιτρρέψουν οι φίλοι ένα μικρό off topic μια και η εκκλησία που θα δούμε δεν είναι του ¶γιου Νικόλα ούτε παραθαλάσσια μια και απέχει κανα χιλιόμετρο από την ακτή. Είνια η εκκλησία της Κοιμήσεως της Θεοτόκου στο Καστέλι το ψηλότερο σημείο της πόλης των Σπετσών, εκέι που ήταν οοικησμός πριν την επαναάσταση. Η εκκλησία χτίστηκε το 17ο αιώνα και κάηκε από τους Τούρκους όταν πνίγηκε η εξέγερση του 1770 (Ορλωφικά).

Αυτό που κάνει την εκκλησία να έχει σχέση με τη θάλασσα είνα τα αφιερώματα που βλέπουμε σε αυτή.

Αφιερώματα ναυτικών, καπεταναίων, καραβοκυρηδων που σε κάποια στιγμή κινδύνου είπαν "βόηθα Παναγιά να μην πνιγούμε". Και για να δείξουν την ευγνωμοσύνη τους στην Παναγιά αφιέρωσαν ένα ομοίωμα του καραβιού τους.

Και όταν βγαίναι ο παπαάς στην Ωράια Πύλη και λέει "Έτι δεόμεθα υπέρ των εν τη θαλασσει πλέοντων" όλο κια κάποιος κάνει το σταυρό του να φυλάει η Παναγιά αυτούς που ταξιδέυουν.

¶ντε μέρα που 'ναι καλές θάλασσες σε όλους τους ναυτικούς και η Παναγιά κι ο ¶η Νικόλας μαζί τους.
tama2.jpg
tama3.jpg
tama4.jpg
tama5.jpg
tama1.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ η ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ

028.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μια που πιάσαμε τις "θαλασσινές" Παναγίες νομίζω ότι πρέπει να δούμε και την Παναγία την Αρμάτα στις Σπέτσες. Το εκκλησάκι χτίστηκε λίγο μετά την Επανάσταση του 1821 στο σημέιοπου στις 8 Σεπτεμβρίου του 1822 ήταν το κανονιοστάσιο των υπερασπιστών του νησιού στην προσπάθεοια του Οθωμανικού στόλου να καταστρέψει τις Σπέτσες. Οι Σπετσιώτες έχτισαν την εκκλησία αφού πίστεψαν ότι η Παναγία που γιόρταζε εκείνη τη μέρα (το Γεννέθλιο της Θεοτόκου) τους βοήθησε να νικήσουν στη ναυμαχία και κατ' επέκταση στη Σωτηρία του νησιού. 

Έτσι ονομάστηκε η Παναγία η Αρμάτα και γιορτάζει στις 8 Σεπτεμβρίου. Στον βρινό τοίχο της εκκλησίας υπάρχει ο πίνα κας του Ιωάννη Γ. Κούτση που απεικονίζει τη ναυμαχία των Σπετσών. Οι εκδηλώσεις που γίνονται κάθε χρόνο για τη ναυμαχία των Σπετσών ονομάζονται "Aρμάτα".
Armata2.jpg
Armata1.jpg
Armatach.jpg
Armatatbl.jpg

----------


## Nick_Pet

Ο Ναός του Αγίου Φιλίππου, στο Μπατσί.

DSC05193.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε δύο εκκλησάκια στις Σπέτσες το πρώτο είναι το εκκλησάκι της Αγίας Μαρίνας ανατολική πλευρά του νησιού στη θέση 37° 15,20' Β 23° 09,88 Α.
AgMarina.jpg

Το δεύτερο είναι το εκκλησάκι του Αγίου Γιάννη στην ομώνυμη βραχονησίδα δύο ναυτικά μίλια νοτιανατολικά (143 αληθή) της Αγίας Μαρίνας.
AgIoannisSp.jpg

AgMarinach.jpg

----------


## zozef

Το εξωκληση της γεννηση της Παναγιας στο Ατενι της Ανδρου ,σημερα εχει εορτη
ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟ 090NA.jpg
αφιερωμενο στο αγγελουδι που εφυγε χθες απο τη Συρο.

----------


## Nick_Pet

> Το εξωκληση της γεννηση της Παναγιας στο Ατενι της Ανδρου ,σημερα εχει εορτη
> ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟ 090NA.jpg
> αφιερωμενο στο αγγελουδι που εφυγε χθες απο τη Συρο.


Και από άλλη μια οπτική γωνία, ένα σούρουπο του Αυγούστου.
DSC04990.JPG

----------


## Leo

Τα ξωκκλήσια της Μυκόνου!!!

DSCN1453xoklisia.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Το εκκλησάκι της αναλήψεως στον Αγιο Κήρυκο Ικαρίας
(απο το Θεόφιλος)

P8120944.jpg

----------


## alcaeos

¶γιος Νικόλαος στο λιμάνι της μυρινας  στην Λημνο !!!
ag.nikolaos.jpg

----------


## roussosf

ξωκλησι μεσα στο βραχο στον Αγ Νικολαο Κρητης
ag nik.JPG

----------


## Joyrider

> Το εκκλησάκι της αναλήψεως στον Αγιο Κήρυκο Ικαρίας
> (απο το Θεόφιλος)


 

Το είδα χθές όταν προσέγγιζε το βαπόρι στον άγιο και θυμήθηκα αμέσω τη φωτογραφία σου φίλε Sylver  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joyrider

To εκκλησάκι του αγίου Νικολάου στο Ποτάμι Καρλοβάσου.Αν έχει ξαναμπεί συγχωρήστε με, δεν είχα χρόνο να δώ όλο το νήμα (που θα τω κάνω σύντομα γιατί είναι απίθανο !!).

----------


## sylver23

Ενα απο τα πιο ωραία σημεία του Καρλοβάσου που μου έχει μείνει στην μνήμη παρά τα χρόνια που έχουν περάσει απο την μία και μοναδική επίσκεψή μου στην Σάμο.

----------


## mike_rodos

*Ιερά Μονή Πανορμίτη Σύμης. 

*DSCN9149.jpg
*
15.000 πιστοί επισκέφτθηκαν την τελευταία βδομάδα την Μονή σύμφωνα με δημοσιεύματα στον τοπικό τύπο!*

----------


## zozef

Το εκκλησακι του Αγιου Νικολαου στο Μολο της Παρου.
P4010052NA.jpg

----------


## chiotis

Το εκκλησακι της Αγιας Δυναμης στην παραλια Αγια Δυναμη στους Ολυμπους της Χιου.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το εκκλησακι του Αγ.Νικολαου στην Κυλληνη !!!
IMG_3112.JPG

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας, δεν ειναι εξωκλησι,ειναι το μοναστηρι του Αγ Μαμα ανατολικα της Ανδρου στο δρομο για την Αχλα, η θεα φανταστικη προς το Αιγαιο.
αχλα 114NA.jpg

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας μα πιο πολυ στην παρεα που ηρθε στο νησι μας το Σαββατοκυριακο που δεν προλαβε να παει μεχρι τον Αγ Στεφανο,την αλλη φορα μπορει να ειναι πιο τυχεροι!!!!!!!!
IMG_5954NA.JPGIMG_5958NA.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο Άγιος Νικόλαος στη νότια μεριά της Σαλαμίνας στις βραχονησίδες Περιστέρια (διακρίνεται στην πλώρη ο φάρος στην άκρα Κόγχη.
AgNikSal1.jpg
Είναι στο στίγμα 37° 52,75' Β 23° 27,70' Α (στον κύκλο στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα χάρτη)
AgNikSal2.jpgΠηγή αποσπάσματος χάρτη

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το εκκλησάκι της Κρασοπαναγιάς στην άκρα Παναγία το δυτικότερο άκρο των Μεθάνων (στίγμα 37° 36,65' Β 023° 18,3' Α). Σύμφωνα με την παράδοση κάποιος καραβοκύρης με το καράβι του φορτωμένο κρασί κινδύνεψε σε φουρτούνα εδώ και κατάφερε να ποδίσει στον κάβο για να σωθεί. Για να ευχαριστήσει την Παναγία που τον βοήθησε να σωθεί αποφάσισε να χτίσει ένα εκκλησάκι στον κάβο και χρησιμοποίησε το κρασί του φορτίου αντί για νερό για να φτιάξει λάσπη για το χτίσιμο. 
DSC09412.jpgDSC09415.jpgkrasopanagia.jpgΠηγή αποσπάσματος χάρτη

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μπορεί να βρίσκεται μέσα στην καρδιά της πόλης, όμως παραμένει μία όμορφη νησιώτικη πινελιά! Τι άλλο λοιπόν απ' το ταπεινό εκκλησάκι του Αγίου Νικολάου στα βράχια της Πειραϊκής που λέει και το άσμα! Αξίζει να σημειώσουμε πως διατηρείται σε άριστη κατάσταση, όπως και το εσωτερικό του.


DSCN2015.jpg DSCN2031.jpg DSCN2018.jpg DSCN2022.jpg

----------


## erwdios

Χρόνια Πολλά! Ο ¶γ. Νικόλαος κάτω από την Πλάκα της Μήλου. Στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία διακρίνεται στην κορυφή του λόφου και ο Πρ. Ηλίας.
100_7251.jpg 100_7252.jpg

----------


## erwdios

¶λλος ένας Αγ. Νικόλαος στην Απολλωνία Μήλου.

100_7397.jpg 100_7398.jpg

----------


## erwdios

Η εκκλησία του Κοσμά του Αιτωλού στο Φυροπόταμο Μήλου.

100_6969.jpg

----------


## zozef

Καλησπέρα σε ολους σας και χρονια πολλα σε οσες και οσους εορταζουν Αγ Νικολαος στο Γαυριο της Ανδρου
IMG_1390NA.JPG

----------


## GEF

AG. AIMILIANOS.jpg
¶γιος Αιμιλιανός-Σύμη

----------


## GEF

Καλημέρα
¶γιος Ιωάννης, στο μονοπάτι από Παλαιόχωρα για Ελαφονήσι

----------


## maria korre

¶ποψη μοναστηριού Ζωοδόχου Πηγής στη Σίκινο.

----------


## giorgos....

Η Εκκλησία της Αγ.Ειρήνης στην Ίο.

P8110137.jpg

----------


## maria korre

> Η Εκκλησία της Αγ.Ειρήνης στην Ίο.
> 
> P8110137.jpg


Φαντάζομαι πόσο ωραία θα είναι σήμερα στο πανηγύρι της!

----------


## kalypso

το εκκλησάκι του Αγιου Θεράποντα στον κόλπο της Γέρας!
P7031762.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Μαρία, θα ήταν πολύ όμορφα χθές που ήταν και η γιορτή της. Δυστυχώς όμως δεν ήμασταν εκεί..

----------


## maria korre

¶γιος Νικόλαος στην παραλία της Αγίας Αννας στη Νάξο.

----------


## maria korre

Παναγίτσα στο λιμάνι της Πάχης.

ΠΑΧΗ.jpg

----------


## maria korre

¶γιος Νικόλαος στον κόλπο Θορικού στο Λαύριο.
DSC02330.jpg DSC02325.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο Άγιος Νικόλας στις Σπέτσες. Στολισμένος για τη γιορτή της Παναγίας με τα ναυτικά σινιάλα όπως πρ΄πει για για εκκλησία του Άη Νικόλα.
DSC09734.jpgDSC09731.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το όμορφο εκκλησάκι του Άη-Γιώργη στο Κυπαρίσσι Λακωνίας!

DSCN4542.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Το εκκλησάκι του Αη-Γιώργη στην ομώνυμη παραλία της Νάξου.

αη-γιωργης.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Εικονοστάσι της Αγίας Παρασκευής στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου. Ευλογία η σκιά του, για όποιον προλάβει...

DSC03697.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Εις το βουνό ψηλά εκεί, είναι εκκλησιά μοναχική... της Αγίας Παρασκευής, που σήμερα τη γιόρτασαν οι Αγγιδιώτες. Δεν είναι παραθαλάσσια αλλά έχει φοβερό αγνάντι στη θάλασσα!

DSC03952.jpg DSC03967.jpg DSC03975.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η θέα, καθώς ο ήλιος δύει απ' την παλαιά άνω Μονή της Παναγίας της Καλαμιώτισσας στην Ανάφη!

DSCN1035.jpg DSCN1053.jpg DSCN1059.jpg DSCN1067.jpg DSCN1060.jpg

Δεν πρόκειται για κάποιο ξωκκλήσι του Άη-Νικόλα, ούτε για κάποια εκκλησία στην άκρη του γιαλού, όμως επειδή παρατήρησα την αγάπη αρκετών εδώ μέσα για την Ανάφη και τον Κάλαμο είπα να δούμε μερικές φωτογραφίες απ' τον φετινό εορτασμό. Το μοναστήρι χτίστηκε το 1715 (φέτος συμπληρώνει 300 χρόνια ζωής) σε υψόμετρο 461 μέτρων απ' την επιφάνεια του Αιγαίου! Η θέα πραγματικά κόβει την ανάσα, ενώ κάποιοι την συγκαταλέγουν στις τρομακτικότερες του κόσμου! Επειδή η πρόσβαση ήταν δυσπρόσιτη με τα χρόνια εγκαταλείφτηκε και αποφασίστηκε να χτιστεί μια νέα μονή στους πρόποδες του Καλάμου την σημερινή νέα μονής της Καλαμιώτισσας (Ζωοδόχος Πηγή). Το μοναστήρι είναι αφιερωμένο στο Γενέθλιο της Θεοτόκου και εορτάζεται στις 8 Σεπτεμβρίου με το ξακουστό πανηγύρι να λαμβάνει χώρα την παραμονή στις 7 Σεπτεμβρίου. Όμως για να τιμηθεί και η παλιά μονή ενόψει την εορτής έχει καθιερωθεί μία μοναδική τελετουργία! Ο λόγος για την μεταφορά της θαυματουργικής εικόνας της Παναγίας απ' την κάτω μονή στην πάνω το απόγευμα της 5ης του Σεπτέμβρη μέσω μιας κοπιώδους ανάβασης που διαρκεί περίπου 2 ώρες. Το βράδυ πραγματοποιείται αγρυπνία, ύστερα στρώνοντας στους γύρω χώρους όσοι καταφέρουν θα κοιμηθούν για λίγο, ενώ με το πρώτο φως της ανατολής ξεκινά η κατάβαση για την νέα μονή. Όσοι συμμετέχουν αντί για μπατόν οδοιπορίας, χρησιμοποιούν μεγάλα ανθεκτικά καλάμια, κομμάτι της ιστορίας για το πως πήρε το όνομα της η Παναγία Καλαμμιώτισσα. Είναι μία ανεπανάληπτη εμπειρία την οποία όποιος αγαπά τα νησιά της άγονης πρέπει να την ζήσει οπωσδήποτε.

----------


## maria korre

Μοναδικές φωτογραφίες, όπως και μοναδική εμπειρία! Σ' ευχαριστούμε που τη μοιράστηκες μαζί μας! Μας βάζεις έναν πολύ δυνατό ταξιδιωτικό στόχο!

----------


## maria korre

> Η θέα, καθώς ο ήλιος δύει απ' την παλαιά άνω Μονή της Παναγίας της Καλαμιώτισσας στην Ανάφη!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 169573 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 169574 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 169571 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 169572 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 169575
> 
> Δεν πρόκειται για κάποιο ξωκκλήσι του Άη-Νικόλα, ούτε για κάποια εκκλησία στην άκρη του γιαλού, όμως επειδή παρατήρησα την αγάπη αρκετών εδώ μέσα για την Ανάφη και τον Κάλαμο είπα να δούμε μερικές φωτογραφίες απ' τον φετινό εορτασμό. Το μοναστήρι χτίστηκε το 1715 (φέτος συμπληρώνει 300 χρόνια ζωής) σε υψόμετρο 461 μέτρων απ' την επιφάνεια του Αιγαίου! Η θέα πραγματικά κόβει την ανάσα, ενώ κάποιοι την συγκαταλέγουν στις τρομακτικότερες του κόσμου! Επειδή η πρόσβαση ήταν δυσπρόσιτη με τα χρόνια εγκαταλείφτηκε και αποφασίστηκε να χτιστεί μια νέα μονή στους πρόποδες του Καλάμου την σημερινή νέα μονής της Καλαμιώτισσας (Ζωοδόχος Πηγή). Το μοναστήρι είναι αφιερωμένο στο Γενέθλιο της Θεοτόκου και εορτάζεται στις 8 Σεπτεμβρίου με το ξακουστό πανηγύρι να λαμβάνει χώρα την παραμονή στις 7 Σεπτεμβρίου. Όμως για να τιμηθεί και η παλιά μονή ενόψει την εορτής έχει καθιερωθεί μία μοναδική τελετουργία! Ο λόγος για την μεταφορά της θαυματουργικής εικόνας της Παναγίας απ' την κάτω μονή στην πάνω το απόγευμα της 5ης του Σεπτέμβρη μέσω μιας κοπιώδους ανάβασης που διαρκεί περίπου 2 ώρες. Το βράδυ πραγματοποιείται αγρυπνία, ύστερα στρώνοντας στους γύρω χώρους όσοι καταφέρουν θα κοιμηθούν για λίγο, ενώ με το πρώτο φως της ανατολής ξεκινά η κατάβαση για την νέα μονή. Όσοι συμμετέχουν αντί για μπατόν οδοιπορίας, χρησιμοποιούν μεγάλα ανθεκτικά καλάμια, κομμάτι της ιστορίας για το πως πήρε το όνομα της η Παναγία Καλαμμιώτισσα. Είναι μία ανεπανάληπτη εμπειρία την οποία όποιος αγαπά τα νησιά της άγονης πρέπει να την ζήσει οπωσδήποτε.


Το ηλιοβασίλεμα είναι μοναδικό, όπως και οι φωτογραφίες γιατί μέχρι τώρα βλέπαμε προς τον Κάλαμο, ενω εδώ έχουμε τη θέα *από την κορυφή του βράχου!*!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το εκκλησάκι της Παναγίας της Σπηλιώτισσας στον όρμο Αγίου Βλάσση στο στίγμα 37° 36,75' Β 023° 9,99' Α δηλαδή εκεί που είναι το κουμπάσο στο χάρτη (μπορείτε να δείτε την περιοχή αν κάνετε ζουμ από την μπάρα αριστερά στο χάρτη *εδώ*).
DSC00458.jpgDSC00460.jpgDSC00515.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πρόσεξα μια μικρή σύμπτωση το εκκλησάκι της Παναγιάς της Σπηλιώτισσας είναι στον σχεδόν ίδιο παράλληλο (έχουν μια διαφορά 0,1' στο πλάτος) με το εκκλησάκι της Κρασοπαναγιάς που είναι εφτά μίλια ανατολικότερα και το έιχαμε δει πιο παλιά.



> Το εκκλησάκι της Κρασοπαναγιάς στην άκρα Παναγία το δυτικότερο άκρο των Μεθάνων (στίγμα 37° 36,65' Β 023° 18,3' Α). Σύμφωνα με την παράδοση κάποιος καραβοκύρης με το καράβι του φορτωμένο κρασί κινδύνεψε σε φουρτούνα εδώ και κατάφερε να ποδίσει στον κάβο για να σωθεί. Για να ευχαριστήσει την Παναγία που τον βοήθησε να σωθεί αποφάσισε να χτίσει ένα εκκλησάκι στον κάβο και χρησιμοποίησε το κρασί του φορτίου αντί για νερό για να φτιάξει λάσπη για το χτίσιμο. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 149738Συνημμένο Αρχείο 149739Συνημμένο Αρχείο 149740Πηγή αποσπάσματος χάρτη

----------


## Ferdinard

Ο Αγιος Νικόλαος στην είσοδο του όρμου του Ποταμού στα Αντικύθηρα.

Στην τρίτη φωτογραφία απεικονίζεται η θέα από το προαύλιο του ναού.
Στην τέταρτη φωτογραφία διακρίνεται δεξιά ο ναός όπως φαίνεται από τον οικισμό του Ποταμού.

IMG_1300.jpgIMG_1301.jpgIMG_1404.jpgIMG_1295.jpg

----------


## Ferdinard

Η μονή της Αγίας Ειρήνης στο νότιο άκρο του Κάβου Μαλέα.

Η μοναδική θέα και η τοποθεσία της μονής στο βράχο του Κάβου Μαλέα καθιστούν την επίσκεψη μια υπερβατική εμπειρία.  

DX 108.jpgDX 118.jpgDX 113.jpgDX 105.jpgDX 137.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Εκπληκτικές οι εικόνες που μας παρουσίασες φίλε Ferdinard. Στην Αγία Ειρήνη την Καβομαλούσα ονειρεύομαι πολλά χρόνια να πάω και ιδιαίτερα στο πανηγυράκι της στις 5 Μαϊου. Αν μπορείς πες μας λίγα πράγματα για την γενικότερη πρόσβαση στην περιοχή και για τα γύρω εκκλησάκια του Αγίου Γεωργίου και του Οσίου Θωμά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το εκκλησακι του Σταυρου στην Τηνο

_DSCN9957ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Ferdinard

> Εκπληκτικές οι εικόνες που μας παρουσίασες φίλε Ferdinard. Στην Αγία Ειρήνη την Καβομαλούσα ονειρεύομαι πολλά χρόνια να πάω και ιδιαίτερα στο πανηγυράκι της στις 5 Μαϊου. Αν μπορείς πες μας λίγα πράγματα για την γενικότερη πρόσβαση στην περιοχή και για τα γύρω εκκλησάκια του Αγίου Γεωργίου και του Οσίου Θωμά.


Το εκκλησάκι του Αγίου Γεωργίου βρίσκεται περίπου 200-300 μέτρα ανατολικά της μονής Αγίας Ειρήνης, ακριβώς στου νοτιότερο άκρο του Κάβου Μαλέα. Σε συνδυασμό με τη συναισθηματική φόρτιση που δημιουργεί ο θρυλικός Καβομαλιάς, όταν είσαι εκεί έχεις την αίσθηση οτι βρίσκεσαι στην πλώρη ενός πέτρινου πλοίου καθώς η άκρη του ακρωτηρίου όπου στέκεσαι πέφτει κάθετα στη θάλασσα και βλέπεις γύρω σου το πέλαγος σε οπτικό πεδίο σχεδόν 270 μοιρών. Παραθέτω δύο φωτογραφίες από το μικρό συγκρότημα κτισμάτων στο οποίο ανήκει το εκκλησάκι.

DX 147.jpgDX 141.jpg

Στη σκήτη του Αγίου Θωμά που βρίσκεται επίσης κοντά στη μονή Αγίας Ειρήνης δεν ανέβηκα. Η πρόσβαση στη μονή γίνεται είτε από τη θάλασσα, είτε από ένα εύκολο μονοπάτι περίπου 1,5-2 χιλιομέτρων που αρχίζει στο τέλος ενός καλού παραλιακού χωματόδρομου. Ο χωματόδρομος αυτός περνάει από το ναό της Αγίας Μαρίνας και το απολιθωμένο δάσος της περιοχής, και τον βρίσκεις αν οδηγήσεις στον ασφάλτινο δρόμο που έρχεται από τη Νεάπολη και τον Άγιο Νικόλαο μέχρι τον οικισμό του Προφήτη Ηλία και στρίψεις αριστερά λίγο πριν μπεις στον οικισμό.

----------


## Zthemelina

ΑΓ. ΜΑΜΑΣ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ Ν,Α ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ,ΔΥΣΚΟΛΗ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΣΤΕΡΙΑ ,ΟΜΩΣ ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ ΞΩΚΛΗΣΙ.
534.jpg

----------


## NIKOSKO

ΑΓΙΟΙ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΙ στην ομωνυμη παραλια κάτω απο την Αγιά στη βορεια Ναξο.

Picture 594.jpg

----------


## NIKOSKO

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΗΣ. Ανάμεσα στην Αγία άννα και την Πλακα 

Picture 060.jpg

----------


## Zthemelina

Αγιος Ισιδωρος Χιος
1435413003-30e62fddc14c05988b44e7c02788e187.jpg

----------


## Zthemelina

Αγια Παρασκευη
Στη Γλυφαδα Καστρακι Ναξου
DSC02329.jpgDSC02330.jpg

----------


## Zthemelina

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ 
ΝΑΞΟΣΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 173050

----------


## Zthemelina

Το εκκλησακι του Αη Γιωργη στο Αλυκο Ναξου
DSC02334.jpgDSC02342.jpg

----------


## Zthemelina

Αγιος Προκοπιος στην ομωνυμη παραλια της Ναξου
Αντίγραφο από DSC02361.jpg

----------


## Zthemelina

Παναγια  Μυρτιδιωτισσα
EIKONES 142.jpg

----------


## Zthemelina

Το ξωκληση του Αη Γιωργη στην ομωνυμη παραλια της Ναξου
DSC02295.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο Άγιος Αιμιλιανός ή Άγιος Μιλιανός όπως έχει επικρατήσει στην είσοδο του στενού Σπετσών (37° 17,51' Β 023° 11,88' Α) το εκκλησάκι φάινεται ακόμα και σε χάρτες και σε πλοηγούς του 19ου Αιώνα και ήταν και ναυτιλιακό βοήθημα για να αποφέυγουν οι ναυτικοί την ομώνυμη ξέρα. Το σκίτσο είναι από τον πλοηγό του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου του 1968, ο χάρτης του19ου αιώνα είναι από το φαροδείκτη Atlas gΓ©nΓ©ral des phares et fanaux Γ* l'usage des navigateurs του 1845 που φτιάχτηκε από τον M. Coulierαλλά όπως σημειώνει βασίστηκε στις υδρογραφήσεις που έκανε ο Βρετανός πλοίαρχος T. Gravesto 1843, ενώ το απόσπασμα χάρτη προέρχεται από τον χάρτη ΧΕΕ135 της υδρογραφικής υπηρεσίας.
DSC09714.jpgDSC09716.jpgDSC09868.jpgEikona9.jpgDSC09751.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το εκκλησάκι του Αγίου Ιωάννη στην Αλυκή της Λευκίμμης στην Κέρκυρα στο στίγμα 39° 26,83' Β 020° 03,67' Α.
IMG_20180424_151348[2].jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για το εκκλησάκι του Αγίου Στεφάνου έμαθα από την ανκοίνωση του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού *εδώ* για τη συντήρησή του από το πλήρωμα του ΤΠΚ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ . Από την ανακοίνωση αυτή προέρχονται οι παρακ;aτω φωτογραφίες.
27.jpg22.jpg26.jpg
Το καθολικό εκκλησάκι του Αγίου Στεφάνου βρίσκεται στη δυτική μεριά της Σύρου στην είσοδο του όρμου Γαλησσάς* στο στίγμα 37° 24,81 ' Β 024° 51,58' Α. Είναι προσδβασιμο από τη θάλασσα και από μονοπάτι από τη στεριά.
IMG_20180918_015229[1].jpg Πηγή αποσπάσματος χάρτη Nautilus Charts

*Γνωστό τοπονύμιο από τη Φραγκοσυριανή του Μάρκου Βαμβακάρη

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Απίστευτη ομορφιά και αίσθηση γαλήνης. Τέτοιες εικόνες μόνο στην Ελλάδα μας μπορεί κανείς να αντικρύσει.

----------


## andria salamis

> Για το εκκλησάκι του Αγίου Στεφάνου έμαθα από την ανκοίνωση του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού *εδώ* για τη συντήρησή του από το πλήρωμα του ΤΠΚ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ . Από την ανακοίνωση αυτή προέρχονται οι παρακ;aτω φωτογραφίες.
> 27.jpg22.jpg26.jpg
> Το καθολικό εκκλησάκι του Αγίου Στεφάνου βρίσκεται στη δυτική μεριά της Σύρου στην είσοδο του όρμου Γαλησσάς* στο στίγμα 37° 24,81 ' Β 024° 51,58' Α. Είναι προσδβασιμο από τη θάλασσα και από μονοπάτι από τη στεριά.
> IMG_20180918_015229[1].jpg Πηγή αποσπάσματοtς χάρτη Nautilus Charts
> 
> *Γνωστό τοπονύμιο από τη Φραγκοσυριανή του Μάρκου Βαμβακάρη


Τι σύμπτωση,για εκει ετοιμάζομαι,το πρωι το έλεγα σε φίλο να παμε!!!!!!

----------


## roussosf

> Τι σύμπτωση,για εκει ετοιμάζομαι,το πρωι το έλεγα σε φίλο να παμε!!!!!!


Μπολικο νερό 
Καλά παπούτσια 
και αρκετό κουράγιο 
και θα φτασεις................

----------


## andria salamis

> Μπολικο νερό 
> Καλά παπούτσια 
> και αρκετό κουράγιο 
> και θα φτασεις................


Ευχαριστω πολυ,εκει δεν κουράζομαι ποτε, ειναι ο τοπος καταγωγής μου!

----------


## andria salamis

Σύρα, Αγ Στέφανος
P1220466.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ένα εκκλησάκι που γιόρταζε την περασμένη εβδομάδα στις 29 Ιουνίου. Το εκκλησάκι του Αγίου Παύλου βόρεια από το λιμάνι του Μούδρου στη Λήμνο στο στίγμα 39° 52,64' Β 025° 15,78' Α.
IMG_20190606_155058[1].jpgScreenshot_2019-07-06 Navionics ChartViewer.png

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το εκκλησάκι της Παναγίας στον κάβο Κρυονέρι ή Κρύο Νερό στη Ζάκυνθο 37° 48,29΄Β 020° 54,27΄Α. Κατασκευάστηκε μετά τους σεισμούς του 1953 στη θέση του παλιού που καταστράφηκε. Στο ύψωμα πάνω από το εκκλησάκι υπάρχει από παλιά φάρος για αυτό το βλέπουμε να σημειώνεται σε χάρτη του 1825 (είναι εκεί που τέμνονται οι συντεταγμένες.
IMG_20200617_153008[1].jpgbub_gb_WOh66Jp7rAMC_0028.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το εκκλησάκι του Άγιου Γιάννη στα Μαντράκια της Ερμιόνης  37° 22.97' N 023° 15.20' E
IMG_20200612_130505[2].jpgIMG_20200711_190018[2].jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το εκκλησάκι της Παναγίας της Φανερωμένης στο Λαγουσάκι τη δευτερη μεγαλύτερη σε μέγεθος από τις νησίδες Λαγούσες στο Σαρωνικό 37° 49,02΄ Β 023° 27,30' Α εδώ.
IMG_20200912_125212.jpgIMG_20200912_125301[1].jpgIMG_20200912_125212[1].jpgIMG_20200926_081820[1].jpg
Γιορτάζει στις 23 Αυγούστου.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η εκκλησία του Αγίου Νικολάου στη Σχολή Ναυτικών Δοκίμων  37° 56,00' Β 023° 37,54' Α
IMG_20221203_134417.jpgIMG_20221203_134407.jpgScreenshot_20221203_203506_gr.talent.nautiluscharts.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η εκκλησία του Αγίου Νικολάου στη Σχολή Ναυτικών Δοκίμων  37° 56,00' Β 023° 37,54' Α
> IMG_20221203_134417.jpgIMG_20221203_134407.jpgScreenshot_20221203_203506_gr.talent.nautiluscharts.jpg


Σίγουρα από το επισκεπτήριο που είχε η ΣΝΔ λόγω της εορτής
Πήγα κ εγώ αλλά η ξενάγηση γινόταν στο τρέξιμο Ειδικά στο Μουσείο της Σχολής το οποίο παρουσιάζει ενδιαφέρον.

----------

